# I...



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

Complete the sentence.

This is something I've seen on other boards and it's usually a lot of fun. The idea is that you say anything about yourself, what's on your mind, how you are feeling, what you are up to, or any random sh*t that pops into your mind. Even something as mundane as "I had pasta for dinner... it was mad delicious." 

The only rule is that the post starts with "I"

GO!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I ... _want_ Anton Enus. :lol

-See here: viewtopic.php?f=60&t=83920
:yes


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

*I *guess the mention of certain things will get posts deleted. Come on... it wasn't that bad!!!

Ok...new one:

*I* awoke at 3am after having a deeply disturbing dream and was unable to fall back to sleep. There is nothing worse than having an early start to my day... I am NOT a morning person.

*I *could go for a fried lebanon bologna sandwich.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I....think this thread is going to end up in the Just for Fun section. :b 

And....

I feel very tired and lazy today.... :yawn


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sorry if I picked the wrong spot for it.

I suspect if they were gonna move it they woulda done so when they deleted 2 of the posts in the thread.

I am enjoying an iced doubleshot from Starbucks. I don't like the way the clerk lady tried to have small talk with me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

McChubs said:


> I'm sorry if I picked the wrong spot for it.


Its not up to me what spot anything goes in around here... :lol ...that is just what "I" think  but purely a guess on my part...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I... really need to wee sorry for sharing that but yeah gotta go .


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

Penny said:


> McChubs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry if I picked the wrong spot for it.
> ...


And your guess was correct! I'm new 'round these parts so I'll be learning the ropes for a while.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I have to go to work


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I... really need to wee sorry for sharing that but yeah gotta go .


I believe you have posted in the spirit of the thread. I hope the wee went well.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I... is TorLin


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

I...am babysitting right now.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

I like big butts and i can not lie.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I am very nervous about a social event I'm attending tomorrow.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I pabs


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I once (inadvertently) swallowed a large fly whilst cycling home from work. He just flew straight in there!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I... did'nt wanna turn out like this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am about to logout.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a monster headache


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I realized a while back that the grass isn't greener. It's just...different.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I remember when all this was just fields. :cry


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

I lost $15 at the casino today.

I am obviously a high roller.

I took a dark, moody photo of myself even though I'm in a good. mood. I just felt like playing with my camera...










I am getting so old.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I lost my keys this weekend... :doh


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm listening to Faith No More. That was such a great band. It's a shame all anyone remembers was Epic and the dying fish.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...... thought they had my back i guess i wuz wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am reeeeeeeeeeeeealllllllly tired and still have tons to do. Meh.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

... am bored.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I say I say I say...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

...can't remember where I left my wallet.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I... did'nt wanna turn out like this.


 :drunk :shock  :wtf :hug :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I remember when all this was just fields. :cry


_Please explain!_ :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I rule.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am hungry.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

McChubs said:


> I lost $15 at the casino today.
> 
> I am obviously a high roller.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about getting older.

...I'm a woman, and for women:getting older is always worse.

I figure to not think much about it.... Let other people harp on about youthfulness and good looks ...they'll get their surprise.

I am glad that I had enough sense when I was younger, to see through a person's good looks and not base so much on this. ...Life moves on, people age... there are only so many hours in the day that can be taken up by admiring someone's appearance.  :spit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am hungover.


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a bit of a crisis, posted about it, and the post got deleted. For the life of me I can't figure out what I might have said that was not appropriate.

I think this place has some odd mods.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've just cut myself shaving. Three times! I won't be able to sit down for a while.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.... wish they understood me !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel pessimistic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to do it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when all this was just fields. :cry
> ...


It's the sort of thing I hear old people say when they reminisce about the 'old days'. I hear them lament the unstoppable loss of the countryside to new houses and factories.

But I can understand perfectly well what they mean. I'm beginning to see the exact same thing myself. There are places I used to play as a kid, that have disappeared forever. :sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm really curious about certain things.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel a lot better than I did earlier.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....****ed up my therapy assignment , i think i'll give therapy a bodyswerve tomorrow


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am NOT typing this.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I could read minds.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I love life, I'm partial to mine though. :?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a mole and I live in a hole!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can do it too!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I kinda regret not sending that... when I first happened to be in the mood to and all.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I never stood a chance.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a strange feeling that something good was going to happen this weekend. it didn't last long.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm slowly losing that hungover feeling.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I scraped my elbow badly :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a quarter of a century now. Yikes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need sleep and a beer but not particularly in that order.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am having a beer.... 

last night doing that for me

**** screws with me too much

just like everything else does

true story


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am bored.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

i comes after H and before J


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

[attachment=0:xcva3um2]IMG_1595.jpg[/attachment:xcva3um2]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I... have a huge camel toe. I'm only kidding. It's moderately sized.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Yes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes. Yes.


WHY DO YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE?

I need to spend quality time with my punching bag right now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I... have just conducted a search on the phrase 'camel toe' as mentioned (rather cryptically) above. Safe in the knowledge that I could fully expect a diverse and interesting range of web media concerning various forms of even-toed ungulates. I was more than a little perturbed to be confronted, NAY, bombarded with page after page of filthy, vile and downright degrading pornographic imagery.

This is quite possibly the greatest Sunday in living memory.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need to stop saying disgusting on the internet. It's just it's so fun for people to be caught off guard when they Google them.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

.[/quote]
WHY DO YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE ?.[/quote]

:lol

I.... love music.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a cousin who knows it, and it does.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need something new.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm fasting :cup


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a craving for toast! :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am making some big mother ****ing changes around here. :yes 

This **** is for the birds. :mum 

Its obviously not helping me. :no 

Nope its not, so let the big mother ****ing changes begin. 

I'm ****ing ready.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really should finish cleaning my room.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I...can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ me neither :lol 

I was a Kung Fu Panda in another life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.........have pms.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice.....

I..... have issues.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just want her to come home already.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish she'd email me.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

i wish SA didnt control my life


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am a secret


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I _am_ going to join a poker game when I'm at the casino next week.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just posted two consecutive posts in this thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I woke up A LOT earlier than I usually do. 6:30am!

Which is a good thing.

I want to keep it up. I have plans for myself if I can keep it up. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am frustrated.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am frustrated.


I am sorry about your frustration. :hug


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...am interested very much in "Art Nouveau" and am going about creating some kind of work that resembles this genre.

My dream is to actually ENJOY what I do for a living!!!!!!!! -*gosh no!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I am frustrated.
> ...


Frustration got much worse, then was quickly resolved. It was quite the rollercoaster.

&thanks, it's okay. shmit happens.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I.. am now on holiday for a whole 6 days! And it feels goood!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am frustrated again.
I don't care that I have an obscene amount of posts.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm just gonna not care about anything anymore.

I think Swedish girls are hot. In general.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I lost my heart to a starship-trooper! (hand in hand we'll conquer spaaace!)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I was just playing with a yo-yo.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need new contacts.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I.. try too hard.


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

i am bored with this topic and not checking it again.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am eating a gingerbread cookie!


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I ate pork chops today.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I got a new job at a local grocery store :clap


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am sick of feeling like a big piece of dog poo poo. 
I need energy and motivation, damnit.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm tired.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I am sick of feeling like a big piece of dog poo poo.
> I need energy and motivation, damnit.


:hug

I've felt just like that for a long time now. No energy, no motivation. Just wanna stay in bed and don't feel like doing anything. Today has been better, and I hope it keeps up.

It's tough, but ride the storm, and I'm sure you'll find the energy and motivation you need when you least expect it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

HangNail said:


> I got a new job at a local grocery store :clap


Congrats !

I...... hope i don't get left behind again.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> HangNail said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new job at a local grocery store :clap
> ...


thanks! today was my first day...stressful as heck, It's very different from what I'm used to, but I lived :boogie


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a lumberjack and i'm okay...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sleep all night and work all day. I chop down trees I eat my lunch. i sit in the lovotory. I dress in women's clothing and hang around in bars. I want to rock and roll all night party every day. I want to keep on rockin' in the free world!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am tired.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am tired.


 :ditto


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I .....am just so bored!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I..... have a seriously deadly head cold or sinus infection which is clouding my brain and making me feel funny. Wish me luck.

I......... am now going to get ready.......slowly as so I don't pass out from over-exerting my sickly tired body....and go somewhere.

true story


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't wanna nap.

I wanna go to the casino, have a few drinks, win a lot of money, then hit a nightclub.

I want this night to be FUN!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to go somewhere.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope my letter turns out good !!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sleepy!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I own at snakes and ladders.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ You wish you owned at snakes and ladders. :b 

I want to get another tattoo!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm slim shady 

... but ...

I'm not the real Shady


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am feeling so hungry ...
I could eat a horse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.... want a live Barney dinosaur to kick the **** out of when I'm in a bad mood, irritable and need to kick the **** outta something.

He can antagonize me too and say "oooooohohohh! you punch like a girl!" I can then yell all sorts of obscenities at him while continuing to tackle him, rip his head off, kick him in the shin and bite his hand off.

Then just repeatedly smash him again and again against the floor. :yes

true story


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been filming way too much in the last couple of weeks.

I've filled up my camera's hard drive. Never thought it'd happen.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need more coffee.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel so insanely OBESE (look it too) !!! :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like smashing in a ****ing window. Or two.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

I got up too early today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... better take the dog for a walk.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I might give it a try.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have to start work tomorrow


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am who am I am. Just accept it,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.... really feel like crap today. God, I hope tomorrow is better. :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna give Lori a big hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I..... really appreciate that. :yes 
:squeeze :kiss


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Big awwz you two ^^

Umm i'm gonna eat my lil sis's strawberry cheesecake ya know cos im big, she's small and theirs nuffin she can do about it kinda thing lol.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am going to notgivea**** today, because it's fun and it works.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

:cuddle 

I....am sending a hug to you Coconut, through my computer!


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am a bit late on that comment...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kimmie372 said:


> :cuddle
> 
> I....am sending a hug to you Coconut, through my computer!


I... say to you "awwwz thank you, sweetness. :yes That was quite the intimate hug." 

I....... have this weird thing going on right by my left eardrum. Its making a weird pounding type noise every now and then. Whats up wit that? :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I....... killed this thread! :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think you did...yes!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am only joking!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! :lol :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I *really* want that email. This is no joke. :no


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I... haven't felt this dissapointed since the time I was cruelly tricked into attending a three-hour ornithological slide-show entitled 'T*ts, boobies and shags'
:sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:lol R.R.!

I... am enjoying my art at the moment.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel drained.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I'm catching a cold.

oy vey!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I was happy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am eating pop tarts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

suck


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... need my bed. Zzz Zzz !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he didn't make it in time.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope she's okay.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...wish there was something I could say or do, to make her smile as much as she makes me smile.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need some air conditioning in here!


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I caan't smiiiile without yoooou


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....... need my fix of Crack soon or someones gonna get robbed. (jk)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if I'll survive the last half of this year.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to take a nap.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't find the stamps. :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am not in a good mood right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I said all that.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been on this sodding Forum all evening...AGAIN! :no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate waiting....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am getting the hell off here now....

TTFN


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna be somewhere else


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know why I'm so tired, I slept in until 11.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel more dead than alive.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know what TTFN means. ops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I think it means Ta Ta For Now?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I now know what TTFN means! Thanks. :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am back. :b 
But just while I eat.

TTFN is from an 80's horror flick called "Witchboard." Awesome movie. :yes 

There is this groovy/crazy-type psychic chick in it who always says "TTFN!" when she is leaving somewhere. 

It means "Ta-ta for now."


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm hungry I think.

But I'm not sure.

But I think.

So I don't know really.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh I see Ally told you! YAY for Ally for knowing it! :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Tiger used to say it when he left. haha ops 

I'm still waiting for that email *Sigh*...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooohs sorry about that email.  :hug 
I wonder whats up with that? :con 


Maybe that lady in the movie got it from tigger? :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Aww thanks. I'm trying not to let it get to me, but it was kind of important that she emailed me back. Something probably came up though. It's just weird it's taken her this long.

"Witchboard" sounds like a cool movie. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am soooooo tired. Holy ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I second what batman said


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.... was just looking up random things about star signs and their compatibility and checked it out for you two love birds. Here is part of what it says for Taurus and Pisces:

Taurus’ sensuality can combine with Pisces deep emotions to create the kind of lovemaking where the partners lose themselves in one another. As long as Taurus doesn’t become overbearing, this relationship can be a beautiful experience for both partners.

hee hee  awwwwzz


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Awww that's cute. Thanks coco. :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

your welcome!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I'll get a haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I could say what I really feel and not worry about sounding awkward.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a good three inches off my hair. 

I am tired. mmm tired


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ally said:


> I wish I could say what I really feel and not worry about sounding awkward.


Amen to that!

I really hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I... feel depressed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug Sorry you're feeling down. I hope things get better for you.



Toscy said:


> I really hope tomorrow goes well.


Good luck tomorrow! *Sends positive energies*

I wish I was fasting right now, gah.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, Ally. 

I forgot to take my meds - again!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I need a good three inches off my hair.
> 
> I am tired. mmm tired


No you do not!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...wish I had a cross made of kryptonite, because then I could keep both Dracula AND Superman away from me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am becoming Christian Bale in The Machinist.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I.... was just looking up random things about star signs and their compatibility and checked it out for you two love birds. Here is part of what it says for Taurus and Pisces:
> 
> Taurus' sensuality can combine with Pisces deep emotions to create the kind of lovemaking where the partners lose themselves in one another. As long as Taurus doesn't become overbearing, this relationship can be a beautiful experience for both partners.
> 
> hee hee  awwwwzz


Hey Cokes, I've been trying to find this Horoscope Kama Sutra thing, that a friend showed me over a decade ago now -and we laughed like crazy over it.

...I still remember the one for Aries :eek  :lol 
(So if you have any luck finding it -please pass it on to me: those were funny!)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I.... was just looking up random things about star signs and their compatibility and checked it out for you two love birds. Here is part of what it says for Taurus and Pisces:
> ...


Hmmz, I dunno. :stu

Is this what you mean?:

:b

:lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


...Nah... unfortunately, that's not it.

The one my friend showed me (waaaaaaaay back now! :lol ) was of just sexual positions.

...The Aries one ...lemme tel you now!! -was pretty full-on! :lol Like it should be!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL I couldn't find it! But let me know if you do. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I need a good three inches off my hair.
> ...


Yes I do!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss her


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so stupid. Awesome.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug you're not stupid.

I feel fat.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I fail...everyday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....R Baboon an ****.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am, therefore I think..I am I think, therefore I am think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.........think.......therefore.........I am.....


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I like clouds; they're so much better than blue sky.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^what about fluffy clouds in a blue sky?^^ no?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ :yes sorry, that's what I meant. 

I have completely forgotten what I was going to say


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a huge headache and it kills


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ headaches are the worst, hope you feel better soon.

I think this is going to work, just have to remember my reasons.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^aww thanks & I'd have to agree.

I'm so sleepy but somebody just had to wake me up :mum :b


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I think this is going to be a very boring weekend.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a headache and i feel like ****. :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm so retarded with girls.

But I learn... well I'd like to think so anyways.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I'm so retarded with girls.
> 
> But I learn... well I'd like to think so anyways.


 :ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....... need a beer or two.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I......... put in the application today for the shoe store job. Ummmm yeah hope this works out.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Good luck !! :yay 

I wish it wasn't so early grrrrr.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually would have preferred a nightmare.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I try to avoid responding to the same person's posts too often, for fear of being seen as a weirdo ("too late" I hear you cry!).

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't mind if RefinedRascal responds to my posts, even if there is a thread conversation. :lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I try to avoid responding to the same person's posts too often, for fear of being seen as a weirdo (too late I hear you cry!).
> 
> :sus


I respond to people's posts a lot. Maybe I'm a weirdo but I don't care. :no

But anyway, I don't notice you responding much at all. I could be missing it though. :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> ^Good luck !! :yay


 :thanks


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I am in awe whenever I see those "inspiring stories" !!!

...anything from the Andes plane crash survivors to that 25 year-old Australian man, born with no limbs, but who is a motivational speaker...

_I like all of that stuff.

Especially do I derive a sense of inspiration when I hear things like: "All people have their problems. ...Mine are just more visible."
-from the guy with no limbs!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> I am in awe whenever I see those "inspiring stories" !!!
> 
> ...that 25 year-old Australian man, born with no limbs, but who is a motivational speaker...


I'd have loved to have seen that guy's initial list of career choices at school.

Judo instructor. No.
Fireman. No.
Human cannonball. Maybe.
Break dancer. No.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> I am in awe whenever I see those "inspiring stories" !!!
> 
> ...anything from the Andes plane crash survivors to that 25 year-old Australian man, born with no limbs, but who is a motivational speaker...
> 
> ...


 :ditto 
I like a good documentary too it kinda helps put my problems into perspective and opens my eyes to the suffering others are going through and whilst i am exhausted fighting my own personal battles i still appreciate that i have the basics like free healthcare, shelter etc whilst others will never have such luxuries. 
Kinda makes me feel rotten though that i have such luxuries yet still can't function whilst those who have less still have the strength to fulfil their potential.
I guess i just need to get over myself already or sumfin. :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I am in awe whenever I see those "inspiring stories" !!!
> ...


...Actually, he plays golf, swims and dives, drives a boat, types (really fast from what I saw), travels round the world and has talked to crowds of thousands.

...so: Nieh! :b :lol

 :boogie :mushy 

here he is...
http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/arti ... ?id=606750


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I am in awe whenever I see those "inspiring stories" !!!
> ...


...Don't feel too bad. I'm pretty sure everyone goes through the same stuff -when their getting any kind of problem into perspective.

You can't rush stuff like that or fake it. And it requires a lot -going through a lot of emotions. So, don't bother feeling guilty or anything like that.( ...Like my sig line: "Happy are they who know they are spiritually poor. The Kingdom of Heaven is theirs'". -we all start from nothing: but at least if you know it, you've started.)

Anyhow -luxuries aren't everything. My sister told me that people in the Solomon Islands, whilst they're really poor are happier than people in Australia.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I wasn't home alone on a Saturday night.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wait, today's Sunday isn't it? Alright, nevermind.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am using someone else's computer. 

i just ate some melon and a pear.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


Yeah true i can see how that is, you're really down to earth btw.

I....... better get jobhunting ah well no more comfort zone for me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I need to narrate this 'documentary' I'm editing. I hate hearing my own voice.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have reached the dizzy heights of a thousand posts. *sarcastically* Yay me!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^I... think that is so friggen exciting I can barely contain myself from jumping up and down.^


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I...am feeling euphoric! :yay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i better take a nap.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... am disgusted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I sometimes wonder if I like people.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't want to sleep already!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to write an email or three today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.......... don't know


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^I... think that is so friggen exciting I can barely contain myself from jumping up and down.^


I knew there would be somebody out there who would realise just what a joyous moment this actually is for an individual.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think therefore I am I guess.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have nothing better to do than this?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I leave the toilet seat up!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope bell bottom jeans come back. I'd totally wear them.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sooooooo depressed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> I'm sooooooo depressed.


 :hug

I felt depressed all day too. Depression sucks.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^It's definitly the worst feeling ever. Hope you feel better tomorrow hun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....... deserve better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really, really, really hope he can find me a replacement. I think that would be ****ing awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> ^It's definitly the worst feeling ever. Hope you feel better tomorrow hun.


You too. :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want pizza


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like poeple who are not afraid to say how they feel.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think my frenzied period of posting is actually coming to a close.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm emotionally inhibited... unless I'm drunk.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm ****ing pathetic :rain


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> I think my frenzied period of posting is actually coming to a close.


I suppose it helps to write absolute nonsense that nobody bothers to reply to.

(and now I've even taken to quoting myself, fer fecks sake!)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I had friends.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^I think you have friends here.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^I know it's not the same thing, but it's better than nothing...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> I'm @#%$ pathetic :rain


 :rub We got your back bro.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need some confidence


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would also like some pizza. Kindly share with your fellow SASers?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i just had some pizza :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I...traitor!

yeah I didn't know how else to pull that off without breaking the 'I' rules.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for calling me a traitor....i mean, i...banned....wait....is this not the ban thread?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I......... just took some supplements I bought today.

true story


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i have a headache.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got back from ball hockey and we were winning 3-2 with 30 seconds left and the other team scored. grrrrr!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am verrrrrrry perceptive. :sus


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I would also like some pizza. Kindly share with your fellow SASers?





416girl said:


> Me too. Please share some when you get some.


sure  you can get your slice HERE

no need to thank me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'm low priority. :?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like im living in my unconscious mind


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I would also like some pizza. Kindly share with your fellow SASers?
> ...


I think you are very lucky I held my cursor over that link first :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love being rick rolled. I love that song. Can never get enough of it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... oughta change my name to Cant get right


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i..need a bath rght now..ahaha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I am stuck in a rut


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...want to get diagnosed with a fatal disease so that I can die without having to committ suicide.
Hmmm...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I.... I get to know your name. And I.... can trace your private number, baby. All I know is that to me, you look like your lots of fun. Open up your loving arms, watch out, here I come.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....... have a lot of beer and no excuse to stay sober.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i...wish i culd dance


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I am powerless


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I find it unnerving when threads simply vanish. Where do they go? Who deletes them and why? Will they turn up again dazed and confused at the side of a lonley road? Maybe one day I'll find them down the back of my sofa. :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^i think the thread fairy takes them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel utterly alone and overlooked all the time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I took the dog for a walk in the early hours of the morning yesterday. It was really relaxing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I am going to order some pizza


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I should have gone to school out of state. I'm so spineless.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> I feel utterly alone and overlooked all the time.


I'm sorry to hear that. Truly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I......... feel tingly.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i should be sleeping.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

social misfit said:


> i should be sleeping.


 :ditto

i have to get up and go to work in 2 hours...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I love you, so what am I so afraid of?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I love you too...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

(I only love you for your garden gnomes)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and I only love you because you love my gnomes. yes, I am shallow...


I am at work and I should be working.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't feel like going to work tomorrow. I feel so miserable.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...... AM FREAKIN HUNGRY !!!

(sorry for caps )


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I...... AM FREAKIN HUNGRY !!!
> 
> (sorry for caps )


i have a stupid box of chocolates staring at me (wich my mum got me)...WHY torture me.
feel free to have them for me if u want!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I really don't have anything to say at this time. My solicitor will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

..am boiling water and cooking spaghetti because Elyse won't let me cook powdered instant potatoes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am totally doing that, all the way from Nova Scotia. It's for your own good you know :b


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Iiiii've been dosed by you
closer than mooost to you


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope they accept my counter-offer.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I HATE depression. :sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

I'm tired and hungry.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am soooooo hungry i can hear my stomache eating itself. Eww.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel terrible even when I eat healthy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's going to be a bad night.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ate way too much ice cream and now I'm paying for it. Blaaah.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...wish I could make her as happy as she makes me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i know who has a crush on someone (or at least it seems like it).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I... don't know what to do. I'm very confused right now.


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't believe its only _Tuesday_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ... get emotional sometimes.

I ... am drinking green tea.

I... have dishes to do.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i...am lonely

i...hate depression

i...wnt to die


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I ... am replying to this thread right now. 
:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I had more time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would take blushing over my racing heart as an anxiety symptom right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....don't think i'm gonna make it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I...tried and failed - again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a mess.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i...want this nght/morning to end, so that i can start fresh again when i wake up. 
i...feel like a failure right now


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...am extremely lonely. I need a girl.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

*I* miss my home.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't wanna work today....sigh.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's way too hot for 9am.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am a loner.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I envy them; they don't have what I have.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i *have to* run pretty soon. :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think too much.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....am tired of fighting !


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I...should keep my mouth shut.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i...need to loose more weight


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

humblelulu said:


> i...need to loose more weight


..I will be the judge of that. Let me see your body. :yes :duck


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I feel great  (just finished exercising.. at 2am in the morning heh)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think my "**** it" attitude is wearing off.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

... just got fired.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I couldn't sleep AT ALL last night.
I was tossing and turning.
Turning and tossing.
Tossing and turning all night.

I wonder where this insomniac attack is coming from? I couldn't sleep the night before either.

But I'm not going to worry about it because I feel okay . 

Who needs sleep anyways? 

Must be the supplements and stuff I'm taking. :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if they're ever going to call me back.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I ask too many questions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.......done **** hot today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish it was saturday.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

... have a song stuck in my head. "I wish I was little bit taller ... I wish I was a baller .." Skee-lo


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want my bike back!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....shouldn't of stole that girls bike


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pulling an all-nighter. It's the only way to get my sleep schedule right again. Always has.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am awake when I shouldn't be (it's 4.25am here, time to go to bed)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I had the hardest time sleeping last night. I barely got 2 hours!!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I got 3 hours of sleep ftw!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I finally slept last night! Hoorah!

I am drinking coffee now. It tastes really good.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I didn't sleep much, but atleast I woke up in the morning for once.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I watched Live telecast of the olympics for more than five hours today


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Polar said:


> I'm pulling an all-nighter. It's the only way to get my sleep schedule right again. Always has.


I used to do that too. Now I just can't be bothered.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the cure to my insomnia is a bit too expensive and liver-damaging...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have an irrational(?) fear of cutting mine off whenever a sharp object is in hand.

I apologize, but I mentioned my penis in another thread and had to confess. I'm going to sleep now - for a long time in the safety of softness.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I slept for about 10 hours yesterday - something I haven't managed to do in a long long time.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have an itchy foot and it is really bad and its all i can think about right now grrrrrrr


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am bored


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wonder what that skeleton is doing in slims avatar?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel sick (not physical), very sad, & scared & have no one i'm not too scared to talk about it w/.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suck.


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

:banana I can't wait to finally wash my hair tomorrow!! :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am overdue for a breakdown again. Last night was close.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I wonder what that skeleton is doing in slims avatar?


I believe it's 'the worm.'


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I had the strangest encounter with my neighbour yesterday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I am the lizard king.

hsssssss


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...need another haircut already jeez my hair has a life of it's own.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate myself and want to die.

Yes,

I am stuck on repeat. Groovy. Or gravy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I climbed Mount Trashmore yesterday.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Drella said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what that skeleton is doing in slims avatar?
> ...


I guess you're right.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have to call the doctor in the morning about missing my appointment Friday.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am sleepy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Wonder If Heaven Got A Ghetto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope I find that prescription. Maybe I should start looking for it.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am high on caffeine :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish i wasn't so depressed and feel less anxious about myself.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I lost half of my tooth today; it just...fell out!

I am a physical wreck.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am awake again


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My memory is awful. I just remembered that I haven't taken my medication for the last three days. :blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel so fat.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I posted in the wrong thread. :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I should probably eat something.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i feel like people completely disregard everything i say.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't disregard what anyone says


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I'm alone now. :afr Doesn't seem to be anyone around.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hope i die before i get old.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> I think I'm alone now. :afr Doesn't seem to be anyone around.


...Grabs lube...loosens belt....


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to go bungee jumping


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I should get off the computer and do something productive... okay maybe after this song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

did *I* start a new cult/religion?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know what the f is wrong with my digital camera. It hates me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up already.... stop buzzing alarm !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to sleep for another 5 hours.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> [quote="Eric Barnes":2n2u8sy0]I think I'm alone now. :afr Doesn't seem to be anyone around.


...Grabs lube...loosens belt....[/quote:2n2u8sy0]

:spit Aww man i don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am feeling really sad.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to die. no joke. i ****ing hate SA and drepression.


goodnight.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe that Gary Glitter has seriously given thought to making a comeback! You have to admire his optimism if nothing else. A successful comeback by this f**ker is about as likely and would be slighty less popular than a comeback by Hitler.

If you have never heard of Gary Glitter this will mean absolutely nothing to you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People like gary glitter should be castrated and or stoned to death.
I... know i'd like to throw a paving slab at him and his kind that's for sure.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like jokes, but some people have a bad timing when jokes should be made.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad there's no tolerance...yet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to take some medicine.

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with what refined_rascal says


refined_rascal said:


> I can't believe that Gary Glitter has seriously given thought to making a comeback! You have to admire his optimism if nothing else. A successful comeback by this f**ker is about as likely and would be slighty less popular than a comeback by Hitler.


 I think Glitter is one sick dude who should be locked away for life. F**king paedophile!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if I should chance it.
I need to toughen up somehow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate Aunt Flow.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am hungry. i wish someone would make me some food...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Kyaa! said:


> I am going to go out at 1am. I'm going to drive around for a few hours.


I did that the other week. Took the mutt out for a walk in the early hours. It was really relaxing, slept like a baby when I got back.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up now


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I find it works better if you give it a good whack!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

refined_rascal said:


> I can't believe that Gary Glitter has seriously given thought to making a comeback! You have to admire his optimism if nothing else. A successful comeback by this f**ker is about as likely and would be slighty less popular than a comeback by Hitler.
> 
> If you have never heard of Gary Glitter this will mean absolutely nothing to you.


I heard about his release the other day; I'm sure he's getting a warm welcome home. I actually like the song "Do You Wanna Touch Me." However, his arrest sort of sheds new light on the song and makes me ashamed, since...you know... he was probably singing to a young Vietnamese boy. Yikes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i hungry


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I went to Thai food today, with my gf and another couple. It was yummers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope this works out.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish that boys scanner worked.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i talked to a new SASer on the phone today. he sounded like he didn't have SA. his voice didn't sound like i pictured it. 

i was ****ting my pants the whole time, and he sounded all cool and casual.

i also found out something new with that call thats been making me feel like ****. :sigh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:sas


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that Gary Glitter has seriously given thought to making a comeback! You have to admire his optimism if nothing else. A successful comeback by this f**ker is about as likely and would be slighty less popular than a comeback by Hitler.
> ...


I am appalled. I am disgusted - you like that song?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I screwed something up pretty bad at work today. And it's going to haunt me all next week. :fall :cry


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ I feel your pain. I screw-up all the time at work. If it's any consolation, you get used to it after a while.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> ^ I feel your pain. I screw-up all the time at work. If it's any consolation, you get used to it after a while.


Thanks!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not an idiot.

I'm a tulip.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am gonna be late. Jeez i better skedaddle.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I gotta go


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel kinda good today


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm a ****in idiot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a sudden urge to fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have a sudden urge to fall asleep at my desk.


Desk ?

Where u workin ? :stu


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I like music.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll have to do the dishes at _some_ point.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am not a citizen of the United States of Columbia, but I do pay taxes.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Polar said:


> I'll have to do the dishes at _some_ point.


I'm doing the same thing, or getting ready to.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish these meds would work.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I ran out of shampoo. What will my coworkers think tomorrow when I my hair doesn't smell like flowers?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hear the secrets that you keep, when you're talking in your sleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I have new car today


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a pretty routine day today. Nothing interesting, as always.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am always hungry seriously this high metabolism is both a gift and a curse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am going to the amusement park again today. :clap 

Yeah, I take amusement parks very seriously as to how much they make me feel happy inside and make my heart smile. :yes 

This will probably be the last time this year! Noooooooooooooo.........God..................no....................

Why??????????? Why, God, whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? :con :mum 


Better make the most of it today. :stu :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am still and probably always will be baffled at how horrible my memory is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

..........


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have nothing more to say. Maybe I just need sleep, also.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

..............


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hate myself and i want to die.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope I can get to sleep by 5am.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I had a good movie to watch.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like to pretend that I'm in an film montage when I work out. In between actual exercises (few and far between right now, let me tell you), I do "air" pull-ups, run in place, mock punch, and imagine that I'm drinking eggs out of a glass. When I'm feeling particularly inspirational, I throw on "The Final Countdown" by Europe and pretend that Burgess Meredith is right on my ***, screaming, "You got gumption, kid! Go for the gold! You're scum, get out of my face!" At the end, as the exhaustion sets in, I raise my fist in victory, and turn to my punching bag (which I've glued several bangles, gold chains, and headbands to... so it looks like Mr.T), give it "the eye" and point at it as if to say, "You're going down, sucker." I think this was a far too candid glimpse into my stream of consciousness. You realize I'm only kidding, right? The song is "Fat Bottom Girls" by Queen.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have my baby's birthday party today! My little Cami is going to be 2 tomorrow! Oh how time goes fast. 

That reminds me, I have to recharge my camera batteries and upload the pics from the last two days.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think me needs a nap.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm freakin bored


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am getting old lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I love my girlfriend very very much. We're sitting togehter and watchin tv. And Sean, btw, 23 is not old so shush!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am happy about spending the next two weeks away from work.


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the smell of my cats saliva. After she cleans herself I smell all her damp spots haha.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I am legend


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to open up that program and start typing... a little later.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I is up again at the early morning of the day, when everyone else is sound asleep or getting ready for their work hours.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sick sick sick of this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Celestite said:


> I love the smell of my cats saliva. After she cleans herself I smell all her damp spots haha.


:um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I love my girlfriend very very much. We're sitting togehter and watchin tv. And Sean, btw, 23 is not old so shush!


Shush accepted . I love your girlfriend too btw jk.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Celestite said:


> I love the smell of my cats saliva. After she cleans herself I smell all her damp spots haha.


Bleuurgh ! (If that is a word)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_i_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i spy mc borg !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mc borg...where the hell have you been dood. i havent seen you here for aggggges.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was gone for a while, but I'm back now. =D


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I............. feel irritable .......... baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Celestite said:


> I love the smell of my cats saliva. After she cleans herself I smell all her damp spots haha.


:lol
I think you'd also appreciate the smell of a securely locked padded room.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have to see the pDoc in about an hour. He needs to know the drugs are making me worse and I'm so gonna kick ***. The drugs make me mean and unpleasant; well, more than usual.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I need to move out this house. Anyone need a roommate?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I am in a surprisingly good mood, it's kind of weird haha.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish you were here.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I just noticed that MC Borg is back after his hiatus from SAS


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I :heart NY


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I, Robot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i get excited for watchin' star wars on tv


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I suck


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope i get to see my niece tomorrow.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am signing out of SAS now. Se y'all t'morrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to be someone's arm candy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish i had no allegices or asthma.  :sigh


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have decided to address my mathematical inadequacies once and for all, so I've enrolled on an Open University mathematics course. Just the more basic stuff initially but still, nightmares and headaches AHOY!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel tense and stuffs.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wear my sunglasses at night
So I can, so I can
Watch you weave
Then breathe your story lines
And I wear my sunglasses at night
So I can, so I can
Keep track of the visions in my eyes

While she's deceiving me
It cuts my security
Has she got control of me
I turn to her and say

Don't switch the blade
On the guy in shades, oh-no
Don't masquerade
With the guy in shades, oh-no
I can't believe it
'Cause you got it made
With the guy in shades, oh-no


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I had my hair cut by an extremely hot girl today. It was so uncomfortable.


----------



## karmacoma (Jun 18, 2008)

*I* had a semi X-rated dream last night involving me, Bill Nye "The Science Guy", and Bob Barker..and I dont care who who knows it!! :lol

&

*I* really really want some sourpatch kids right now! 
(but not the yellow ones..cuz thier poison uke )


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...............


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I'm going away for awhile...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I have decided to address my mathematical inadequacies once and for all, so I've enrolled on an Open University mathematics course. Just the more basic stuff initially but still, nightmares and headaches AHOY!


Nice one bro.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night
> So I can, so I can
> Watch you weave
> Then breathe your story lines
> ...


Haha that song is pretty fly :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am stuffed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am pleased and confused and hopeful.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want lots and lots of money. Please send all of your unneeded money to me. Thank you.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I had more time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> I want lots and lots of money. Please send all of your unneeded money to me. Thank you.


I'll just need an address, a photo, your class schedule and a list of all of your biggest fears.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I amm worried about her! 
When will she get it together?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've got the weekend.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i hope we will finish painting the wall @ my mother's house.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to address my mathematical inadequacies once and for all, so I've enrolled on an Open University mathematics course. Just the more basic stuff initially but still, nightmares and headaches AHOY!
> ...


Thanks for that :yes

I just hope one of the exam questions doesn't turn out to be:

"if you enroll on a mathematics course for £110, when you could have bought a 'teach yourself maths' book for a Tenner, How much money have you flushed down the toilet?"

I figured that having a more rigid timetable to work to would enable me to focus. We shall see.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think my social anxiety is getting worse. I guess that's what you get from avoidance.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I sincerely hate my handwriting.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate it when people answer their own posts. Don't you?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't wait until this heat wave is over.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope I sleep well tonight.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sleepy :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I have lots of things to do but very little time to get them done. I'm screwed!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I......................

:?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I ... have nothing to say right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I hope I sleep well tonight.


I did not sleep well last night.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I like Santa


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I hate it when people answer their own posts. Don't you?


 :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when people answer their own posts. Don't you?
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel sick.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought my mum Lost Season 1 for no reason.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

here
*I*
am again in this mean old town 
and you're so far away from me
And where are you when the sun goes down
You're so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can't see
So far away from me
You're so far away from me

Im tired of being in love and being all alone
When you're so far away from me
Im tired of making out on the telephone
And you're so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can't see
So far away from me
You're so far away from me

I get so tired when I have to explain
When you're so far away from me
See.. you've been in the sun and I've been in the rain
And you're so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can't see
So far away from me
You're so far away from me





*I'm trying to figure out how many of my favorite songs I can incorporate into this "I" thread*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I................................................................................................ :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I walk along the city streets you used to walk along with me,
and every step I take reminds me of just how we used to be.
Well, how can I forget you, girl?

When there is always something there to remind me.
...always something there to remind me.

As shadows fall, I pass a small cafe where we would dance at night.
And I can't help recalling how it how it felt to kiss and hold you tight
Well, how can I forget you, girl?

When there is always something there to remind me.
...always something there to remind me.
I was born to love her, and I'll never be free.
You'll always be a part of me.


If you should find you miss the sweet and tender love we used to share.
Just go back to the places where we used to go, and I'll be there
Well, how can I forget you, girl?

When there is always something there to remind me.
always something there to remind me.
I was born to love her, and I'll never be free
You'll always be a part of me.

oh woah oh woah oh woah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm bored


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

iPod


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

iTunes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

IBM


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I love Lolcat and Caturday


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a nasty feeling that I may soon be out of a job.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I cannot believe this is happening again.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel like a lot of my posts get deleted.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm getting tired..........


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have gas.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I walked , I ran , I jumped , I flew right off the ground to float to you.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I want some alone time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw something that I wish I could unsee.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm watching Anime right now


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really doubt this is going to work. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think my SA is getting worse.



sonya99 said:



> I have gas.


 :hug


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im up again.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I hate lightsabers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am tired.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I gave up


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really wasn't meant to nap just now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I be drinkin ice coffee.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to the mall :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> I'm going to the mall :afr


 :hug

hang in there

repeat to yourself "I am safe and protected." "I am loving and loveable." 
and remember to try to breathe normally. When we get nervous, we don't breathe right.

may work, worked for me once when I had a hard time being at the store.

my CBT therapist recommended it.

Good luck.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ :thanks :squeeze ^


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to go to work today. like i do everyday, i don't know how I manage


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm talking to my niece on MSN and she's sitting right beside me. :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that's pretty funny, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am going to call my dad's cell and request an ice cream or iced cappuccino be brought back for me. Coffee, naps, *nothing* wakes me up!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have issues. Hmm not cool.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to wake up 

really really really really really really 


early tomorrow.


I hope I have energy and feel good tomorrow as it will be an active day out and abouts exploring and stuff.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I wish the ring had never come to me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im getting ready to go to an SA meet up tonight.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i have a serious sleeping problem. D:

i only get 3 to 4 hours of sleep at night.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I would call that a problem. Mine is reversed, I sleep too much


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't slept in 2 days. :O


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel weird... probably because I haven't slept in 2 days :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to the mall yesterday. It sucked.....

****ing SA :rain


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I posted something at the story telling thread


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I think people are writing about me in the Storyteller thread :O


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you're right


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i think someone is bored.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I know I'm bored and hungry and not looking forward to today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> i think someone is bored.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wishing for a new stereo for my new car


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I r smrt.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> D:


ay! that's mine! D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > D:
> ...


oops. :O


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I r smrt.


I is smartir! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I like Star Wars


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Disintegrate said:


> I wish the ring had never come to me.


Better than waking up and finding a horses head in bed with ya;-)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I do stuff and things and stuff


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder when it's going to happen.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i should just stay here forever... :spank


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know why I feel this way.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am going to watch telly.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... eat too much chocolate uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I forgot a meal sometime today. I'll make up for it in 30 minutes.


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish my boyfriend weren't working right now! :cry Sometimes feeling dependent can really be lame.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to go see a movie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to go take a shower. i'm so sweaty and dirty (both for good reasons).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel clean.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so anxious right now. Ugh, it sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope going through all the trouble for this shows them I am actually interested.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder when it'll arrive. She didn't say, and I didn't ask. Doh.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am hungry.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am going out for a bit.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't get it. And I'm not even sure what I don't get.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I am wanting a new pair of shoes...and wishing I had some money, lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just dunno no more.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to be in a boat.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I am scared to death for my ultrasound tomorrow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am addicted to Star Wars, sorry Im a nerd


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm either ****ed or lucky. i'll just look at it as lucky...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I love tv


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I should probably go to bed soon. :eyes


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I miss my gf


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am too tired for anything right now.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to give up soon.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not that tired but feel like sleeping.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I'm stuck with him for that long. Ugh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.... just want to stab him.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I've Got A Loverly Bunch Of Coconuts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't sleep


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to stab SA in the upper thigh with a fish knife and twist.... until it bleeds and dies. That's how much I hate SA. Thank you , Thank you very much.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I want to stab SA in the upper thigh with a fish knife and twist.... until it bleeds and dies. That's how much I hate SA. Thank you , Thank you very much.


 :ditto


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Ohh, the wonderful fantasies! 

I have made a final decision...sorta.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I got my doc to prescribe Xanax. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't want to go out in the rain =/


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I*'ve been alone with you inside my mind 
And in my dreams I've kissed your lips a thousand times :kiss 
I sometimes see you pass outside my door 
Hello, is it me you're looking for? :stu

I can see it in your eyes 
I can see it in your smile 
You're all I've ever wanted, (and) my arms are open wide 
'Cause you know just what to say 
And you know just what to do 
And I want to tell you so much, I love you ... :cuddle

I long to see the sunlight in your hair 
And tell you time and time again how much I care 
Sometimes I feel my heart will overflow 
Hello, I've just got to let you know :yes

'Cause I wonder where you are 
And I wonder what you do 
Are you somewhere feeling lonely, or is someone loving you? :con 
Tell me how to win your heart 
For I haven't got a clue :get 
But let me start by saying, I love you ... :mushy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm bored


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...dont get along with my own family, i dunno i cant relate to them in anyway , i dunno its almost like im not part of their so called family , i know what a sad *** but **** it whatever already, this is lame.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
(He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
he sleeps all night and he works all day)

I cut down trees, I eat my lunch, I go to the lavatory,
On Wednesdays I go shopping, and have buttered scones for tea.
(He cuts down trees, he eats his lunch, he goes to the lavatory,
On Wednesdays he goes shopping, and has buttered scones for tea)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.

I cut down trees, I skip and jump, I like to press wild flowers,
I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars.
(He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps, he likes to press wild flowers
He puts on women's clothing and hangs around in bars??)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.

I cut down trees, I wear high heels, suspenders and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girly, just like my dear Papa.
(He cuts down trees, he wears high heels, suspenders? and a bra???)

He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
he sleeps all night and he works all day.
He's a lumberjack and he's okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.....
he sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't feel like sleeping, even though it's 5:22 AM


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't get that stupid lumberjack song out of my head now. Thanks :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ...I... I....wanna be a lifeguard.

(help! help! help! help!)

I.....I.......I wanna guard your life!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am drowning. Wish I had some type of life saving person to help me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am also drowning. What a coincidence.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I got you both!!!


Hang on!!


I'll swim to you two David Hasselhoff style. :yes

Or........erm........... Pamela Anderson style? :con 

Whichever you prefer.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pamela style please.

I.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just edited my post to add the Pamela option right when you posted that!!

HAHAHAH, awesome. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll take the Hasselhoff style. Thanks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that is AWESOME!! LOL. 

Here comes The Hoff!! :yes 


hehehehe 


I say "awesome" a lot. :get


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm one year overdue my eye exam. I don't wanna. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am out.

Need to listen to some 80's music whilst cleaning up after dinner.

yays.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Get scrubbing Lori ^^^ jk


I eat way too much pizza uke


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hasselhoff, please. and i think i'm going to need mouth-to-mouth.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am thirsty.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to go out somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

iPod.

Really though.
I need to not give a ****. The video said so.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if there will be any people I know down there.

Possibly, but if not it'll just be awkward, so the safest bet is just to stay inside.

2. I'm avoidant.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ........I'll do anything you want me to
I'll do almost anything that you want me to..........yeah

But i can't go for that
No can do
I can't go for that
No can do
I can't go for that, can't go for that, can't go for that.

I can't go for being twice as nice
I can't go for just repeating the some old lines
Use the body now you want my soul
Ooo.. forget about it say no go

Yeah i'll do anything you want me to
I'll do almost anything that you want me to
But i can't go for that
No can do
I can't go for that
No can do
I can't go for that, can't go for that, can't go for that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have three papers to write and two exams to study for, but here I am on SAS. I've done absolutely nothing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I went anyway... and I ... am.. wasted.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I...Ancient, enough with Feist already (lol)...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wanna do something tomorrow too.... Anybody wanna hang out?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel so spaced out. dgjln


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I like Toscy's avatar


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I wanna do something tomorrow too.... Anybody wanna hang out?


yes. W DC or the state?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

the state. you live in Norway?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have ancestors from norway.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I live in Norway.

The state is too far away, sorry =/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I...Ancient, enough with Feist already (lol)...


I will. I'm going to do it for you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I...arghhh!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....wish they would stop arguing. :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've just spent the last hour and a half trying to fix a freakin' sofa. :mum


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought I was losing weight, but it appears the elastic in the waistband of my underpants has snapped.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

I am not that excited about football so far. well at least the nfl. don't know what it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish huge gigantic spiders would build their accompanying huge gigantic webs elsewhere...preferably where I can't see them, ever.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i admit it...what's to say
i'll relive it...without pain
backstreet lover on the side of the road
i got a bomb in my temple that is gonna explode
i got a sixteen gauge buried under my clothes
i play...
once upon a time i could control myself
once upon a time i could lose myself
oh try and mimic what's insane...
i am in it...where do i stand?
indian summer and i hate the heat
i got a backstreet lover on the passenger seat
i got my hand in my pocket, so determined, discreet...
i pray...
once upon a time i could control myself
once upon a time i could lose myself
(you think i got my eyes closed but i've been lookin' at you the whole ****in' time...)
once upon a time i could control myself
once upon a time i could lose myself
once upon a time i could love myself
once upon a time i could love you
once...
once...
once...
once...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I look upon the stars and wonder... about stuff.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I think that trip was a bit boring...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I always feel like, somebody's watching meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I find vegetables that have grown in to rude shapes really funny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really wish I wasn't so tired now. Baaaah.

Not sleeping well plus getting up at six in the morning plus speed-walking for an hour at this point equals exhaustion.

:fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm a *****, I'm a lover 
I'm a child, I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I missed my train today so I was late getting into work. As a consequence I lost my bonus for the entire week. yeah, I love mondays.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't live out in the country or on a farm or in the woods, and I don't ride a horse to work.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I don't live out in the country or on a farm or in the woods, and I don't ride a horse to work.


LIES!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm a @#%$, I'm a lover
> I'm a child, I'm a mother
> I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
> I do not feel ashamed


Omg I LOOOVE this song. Sometimes I even sing along to it when noone is around. Nice choice bro.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I have three more weeks to go before I become unemployed again


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel ill I'm so anxious right now. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this is going to be harder than I originally thought.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so annoyed, it's been almost two months and I still don't have a new therapist. I'm not sure what's taking the supervisor so long to find me one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......want new clothes :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a white boy but my neck is red, I put miracle whip on my wonda bread. 

My face if pale, nah I never been to jail, me and Buffy spend every winter in Vail. 

How many *****es have I slapped? Zero. And Marth Stewart just happens to be my hero. 

I grew up on a farm and was born with no rythmn. Dr. Phil's my uncle and I like to hang with him. 

I can't dance, I wear khaki pants. My middle name's Lance, my grandma's from France. 

So I may be whack, cuz my skin aint black, but you can't talk smack, cuz ****** just struck back


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to buy some new clothes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Slim Shady said:


> I need to buy some new clothes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I like coffee, I like tea, I like peeing in the sea, I like mayhem, I like death, I like smelling peoples breath, I like violence, I like blood, I like hitting guys named Todd...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I like Wednesdays.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't give a ****.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't want to live here anymore :rain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I... need some coffee


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel really low.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a major freakin headache " groans "


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am all outta painkillers too and all the shops are closed :sigh aww man it's gonna be a long night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a pony!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad Religion said:


> I like Wednesdays.


I agree.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i can't get this song out of my head:

[youtube:2e8wyvk8]kRj-S8Aklcw[/youtube:2e8wyvk8]


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to not have social anxiety disorder


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am seriously bored


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...wish she were still in school, because she'd be awake right now, talking to me on MSN, drinking coffee and complaining about having to walk to school. I miss her.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't get enough sleep last night... not that I expected to.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I just sneezed and hurt my back. lol wtf?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that was very sweet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i love you, music. **** me!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope someone gets me a MoogerFooger MF-105 Murf for my birthday, which is in november...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really need a new hair straightener.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

GHD's are tha bomb or so i'm told.^^


I.... am soooo gonna puke with worrying.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am going to bed. Good night, peoples!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm not going to miss my bed tonight.

i need to buy some new shoes and pillows...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I ... don't know what to say :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i hope someone gets me a MoogerFooger MF-105 Murf for my birthday, which is in november...


I seriously have been wanting one of those for 2 years already.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need a new guitar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd like to get a guitar, period. I've always wanted to learn how to play a guitar. :yes 

Or, if I can't play it well, I can get my picture taken with it looking like I can play it. That would be so cool. :yes :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a talent.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am feeling good today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I like your ***, yes, you.

I don't know what I'm going to get for lunch today. subway? maybe...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am REALLY SCARED!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!



:eek 


:um :afr :um


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

416girl said:


> I'm sitting at the library LMAO.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i hope someone gets me a MoogerFooger MF-105 Murf for my birthday, which is in november...
> ...


What's a mooger fooger anyone ?????


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...am going through a transitional period right now things will turn out pretty good or pretty horrible indeed i just dont know no more.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope my mom doesn't annoy me too much tomorrow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh i see thanks Kyaa i guess everyone kicks *** on the guitar here then i have an acoustic guitar but yeah since i'm musically challenged so to speak it only gets used when people come round and try and play seven nation army on it lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


I....it's a filter, a guitar effect, it makes weird/cool sounds..


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

I"m really looking forward to cooler temps and the end of summer. Yay for not being cranky, sweaty, and wilted all the time!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the MF-105. I've been trying to get it for a while now. I just don't have $500 to spend on a pedal right now.


kyaa - :hug and D:


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am eating dinner and surfing the web, wohooo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm bored


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to stop being so paranoid.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I I I ... I was always taught that talking about I is a no no...........


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I love the MF-105. I've been trying to get it for a while now. I just don't have $500 to spend on a pedal right now.


I don't have a job, so I won't be getting one anytime soon. :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I feel sick. This is wierd. I never feel sick to my stomach unless I'm hungover. I'm not hungover.... wierd.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I feel sick. This is wierd. I never feel sick to my stomach unless I'm hungover. I'm not hungover.... wierd.


I :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know what colour your eyes are, baby
But your hair is long and brown
Your legs are strong, and you're so, so long
And you don't come from this town 

My head is full of magic, baby
And I can share this with you
I feel I'm on a cross again, lately
But it's nothing to do with you 

I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive
I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive 

This drug makes me crazy
Makes me see you more clearly.
Oh, baby, now I can see you.
Wish I could stop,
Switch off the clock,
Make it all happen for you. 

I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive
I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive 

OOOOH
OOOOH 

Don't know what colour your eyes are, baby
But your hair is long and brown
Your legs are strong, and you're so, so long
And you don't come from this town 

My head is full of magic, baby
And I can share this with you
I feel I'm on top again, baby
That's got everything to do with you 

I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive
I'm alive
Oh Oh, so alive


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should probably listen to my psycho.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm such an idiot. It took literally a few hours for me to work up the courage to call this guy and arrange an appt. Now I have to do it all again cause I picked the wrong ****ing date. :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I'm such an idiot. It took literally a few hours for me to work up the courage to call this guy and arrange an appt. Now I have to do it all again cause I picked the wrong ****ing date. :mum


Aww :hug

I know the feeling all too well. At least you called. I can't count the number of times I've just chickened out and then felt absolutely horrible for doing so.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Illusion.  I chicken out all the time too but I had to make this call. I only agreed to the date he suggested without checking because I was so anxious about it all and didn't check. I thought this was meant to get easier once you've done it once. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've made that exact mistake before. You just want it over with so you agree to whatever. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I basically stopped seeing my psych. It was going no where. Partly her fault/mostly mine. Every visit was more confusion and another story and a different direction. Then I thought I was getting better............

I don't know what the eff to do. I did talk to her... she said just make an appt when I want........... like I said I don't know what the hell to do cuz it seems useless.

_Maybe it was her_......._maybe it was me_.........._maybe it was *us*._ :stu

:sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am hungry. Anybody got any pizza?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that show is probably the scariest show in history.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Faithless said:


> I miss this show.
> 
> [youtube:3jzvwasb]AuxwH55Gqp8[/youtube:3jzvwasb]


I used to love that show. :yes

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm stressing.

Stressing, stressing, stressing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'M SO WISHY WASHY RIGHT NOW.

IT SUCKS.

**** YOU, HORMONES AND EMOTIONS!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!



:mum


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:cry I feel really depressed. I don't know what's wrong with me. My mood goes way up and way down so fast. And my doctor doesn't think i'm bipolar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> :cry I feel really depressed. I don't know what's wrong with me. My mood goes way up and way down so fast. And my doctor doesn't think i'm bipolar.


 :hug :stu :sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Faithless said:
> 
> 
> > I miss this show.
> ...


NOT THE MAMA!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'M SO WISHY WASHY RIGHT NOW.
> 
> IT SUCKS.
> 
> ...


I feel ya Coconut! Hang in there girl!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I loved the Titanic movie... and I'm not ashamed of it.

Just a little...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to make 15 more posts quick.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just got some form of exercise and i have a lot of energy right now.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have stinky breath...*sniffs* Pewww!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I think i'm gonna buy a les paul geetar... or an x-plorer... i can't decide...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I basically stopped seeing my psych. It was going no where. Partly her fault/mostly mine. Every visit was more confusion and another story and a different direction. Then I thought I was getting better............
> 
> I don't know what the eff to do. I did talk to her... she said just make an appt when I want........... like I said I don't know what the hell to do cuz it seems useless.
> 
> ...


You thought about seeing someone else ?
That's what i done when i was in a similar position to yourself and i'm sooooo glad i did but yeah just thought i'd ask.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.......have a monster hangover . Not Cool. :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I have stinky breath...*sniffs* Pewww!


Bleeeurgh ! ( throws ang a tic-tac)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I basically stopped seeing my psych. It was going no where. Partly her fault/mostly mine. Every visit was more confusion and another story and a different direction. Then I thought I was getting better............
> ...


Yeah.... but it just gets frustrating. Although, yes, that is what I should end up doing. No idea who to go to now though. :stu :sigh I gotta look into it. :yes

Thanks for caring and stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I am going to see Yngwie Malmsteen in concert! this is going to be my 3rd time seeing him! I bought the tickets today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I can I think I can.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel really out of it today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


No problem deary , It is kinda awkward having to explain the whole "f***ed up childhood" script for the 2nd time but apart from that it's a tonne of weight of your shoulders especially if you have someone that you feel has your best intersts at heart you know it kinda feels like a team effort like you and your shrink against the world as opposed to just yourself getting an emotional whooping each day or at least thats how it feels for me but yeah good luck Lori. Mwahs n **** lol.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I could be like I am in my dreams.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What are you like in your dreams ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> That's what i done when i was in a similar position to yourself and i'm sooooo glad i did but yeah just thought i'd ask.





seanybhoy said:


> It is kinda awkward having to explain the whole "f***ed up childhood" script for the 2nd time


I'm really glad I did, too. It was a bit annoying having to go over all the family history, childhood etc but this time it was different. I'm not too sure how but I guess it can just make all the difference from seeing someone new and doing things their way. It really feels like she cares about me and I feel super positive about this for once.

Good luck if you decide to find another, Coco. Don't worry about what happened before, it's not your fault; the two of you just didn't work out together.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> What are you like in your dreams ?


I don't know, I guess it basically boils down to not caring so much about every little thing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad it's going well for you Toscy it's always good to feel like your therapist actually gives a f**k and i hear she is a cutie that's always a plus too so long as you don't sweet talk your way out of your social assignments lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > What are you like in your dreams ?
> ...


I know how you feel it's kinda like me too or when you sober up after a good party and realise you are back to being the broken , f***ed up mess and you think why tf did i ever wake up.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Glad it's going well for you Toscy it's always good to feel like your therapist actually gives a f**k and i hear she is a cutie that's always a plus too so long as you don't sweet talk your way out of your social assignments lol.


Thanks but I'm not so good at sweet talking so I don't think that will be happening lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, thanks Seany. :squeeze s and **** back atcha.


I have crazy dreams. I frequently meet celebrites in them. For instance, about a week ago I met Oprah and Stedman. :stu A while ago I met Jessica Simpson and Nick Lachey while we were out jogging. Oh and my infamous meeting Michael Jackson dream which was quite cooky/scary.. don't wanna go into that one. :eek 

Lately I've been having lots of dreams about looking at houses to buy. Lots of interesting ones in there.

Dreams are quite fun though. I enjoy them, no matter how cooky they can be sometimes. :yes Its like a whole different life every night! Never know where my subconscious will send me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I can I think I can.


I think you can, I think you can .. too. :yes 
Just keep chug-chug-chugging along.
Choo Choo!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

choo choo baby choo choo!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I think I can I think I can.
> ...


lol, thanks 
:squeeze

I didn't get enough sleep but it's probably going to help my sleep schedule.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't want to do this anymore.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just remembered that I have to make that phone call again. :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't _feel_ like it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I.... aye aye ayyyyyyye...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to go shopping.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I am going to guitar center later today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am watching Wipeout. Why is it so damn funny to watch people continuously fall on their heads?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am ...

... whatever you say I am
If I wasn't then why would I say I am
In the paper the news every day I am
Radio won't even play my jams
I am whatever you say I am
If I wasn't then why would I say I am
In the paper the news every day I am
I dont know it's just the way I am


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I had something to do today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love this song.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am your father.

Its true. Your mother and I had a one night stand in the 60s after we met at a club while your father was off fighting in Vietnam. She said she only needed one thing from me.......after that night, I never saw her again, although she had asked for my address and phone number. 

It all adds up, your birthday, when you would have been conceived. Your father acted like it never happened and assumed the position of your real father to keep the family together. But now that your "father" has died in a horrific car accident and I meet you here at the funeral, the time has come for you to know the truth. I hope we can have a relationship now, even if we just get to be friends. 

I've always wondered about you, dear son and loved/cared about you. your mother did send some pictures with updates once or twice a year........I'd look at the pics...........and just cry. And cry....and cry some more. 

She called me with the news of your father's death and asked me to come to funeral so we can finally meet.

Now, we are together, the truth is revealed and we can start anew,..........son. God, it feels so good to be able to say those words to you.
:hug


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I'm at work...


Work sucks, I know,
She left me roses by the stairs
Surprises let me know she cares


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope they don't take notice...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe she's still trying this.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Eye" am the beholder


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ****ed up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's wearing off...****! :cry

when was my appointment for _that?_


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am going insane.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....drink waaaaaay too much coffee.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could really go for some chocolate milk right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been working from seven, seven, seven, to eleven every night, It kinda makes my life a drag... 
Baby, Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose, I'm about lose to my worried mind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder how I'm gonna pull this off...


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my head checked by a jumbo jet. It wasn't easy, but nothing is... no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so tired right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't feel right today.
I don't trust anyone.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I should have slept last night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need caffeine.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I did it again.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I felt comfortable enough to tell my dad about my SA. It would sure make getting to therapy easier.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting worried at how little I'm eating. :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I shoulda brought my chewing gum it stops me constantly fidgeting.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

416girl said:


> I'm the only one here and the calss starts in 15 minutes...


i've gone to school where i'm the only one with a backpack. it was just me and the cleaning poeple... ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to go workout until i pass out. 


later.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it shall be a pizza night. Haven't had one of those in a while. =D


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the worst headache ever. Ahhhh. :mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Poor thing :hug 

I had yummy nachos.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a really, really really nice day today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm bored.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I would really appreciate it if my ****ing phone would work.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am sick in love


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need my licence and a car, so I wouldn't have to worry about all this transit shenanigans.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I want a taller chair.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really do not want to call my grandparents. I know my grandpa is going to ask me why I still don't have a job and I just don't want to deal with him right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish he were online right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope it gets here... and soon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have no PM button.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see that. ^^ ?? 


I'm tired. Tomorrow is going to be another exhausting day. Why can't these morning walks give me energy instead of depleting it more? *sigh* Well, at least I'm trying I guess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to take a nap and then work out. i have to keep my young girlish figure in shape.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going to be a female for the next few days.


eh, so how bout them guyz?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^lol

I am eating frosted flakes.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...wish she were online right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am content.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I probably shouldn't have taken so much...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...hope she never realizes she can do much better than me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he's lookin to get slapped again.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...think I'm being stalked.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could say the same for myself


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I woke up way too early today.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I did too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ME TOO but I had to because I have to every mon wed and fri.

Anywho

I WANT TO SEND HATE MAIL TO MY LOCAL RADIO STATION SO BADLY. but I'm not like that. I just can't stand them. 

Okay I'm really going to finish the dishes now, hopefully.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am hyper today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm going to be a female for the next few days.
> 
> eh, so how bout them guyz?


Ewwww, guys have cooties. Don't go NEAR them! :no

BTW you look so hot in your avatar.

:wel


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to hang out


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> ...hope she never realizes she can do much better than me.





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think he's lookin to get slapped again.


awwwwwww, how cute!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I am ANCIENT! Hear me roar!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am Mr. Orange! Hear me...waddle?

WHY IS YOUR PENGUIN NOT ORANGE


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'M CALLING TOMORROW. I AM. :afr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hate myself and I want to die.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to find a movie for tonight. hmmm a horror movie, maybe? something romantic? anime movie? another godzilla movie? meh, i'll just let her pick it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> I hate myself and I want to die.


 :hug


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to try out Ritalin.



Aloysius said:


> I hate myself and I want to die.


Hang in there. :hug


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> I hate myself and I want to die.


I'm swimmin in the same swamp. Hang in there. The lowest depths of despair are the bravest.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I'm feeling a little better now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I am so bored.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm feeling fruity.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........ Wish they'd hurry up :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm drunk :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

iPod


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I need a big hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I need a big hug


:squeeze


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

awww thanks!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hear the train a comin'
It's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine,
Since, I don't know when,
I'm stuck in Folsom Prison,
And time keeps draggin' on,
But that train keeps a-rollin',
On down to San Antone.

When I was just a baby,
My Mama told me, "Son,
Always be a good boy,
Don't ever play with guns,"
But I shot a man in Reno,
Just to watch him die,
When I hear that whistle blowin',
I hang my head and cry.

I bet there's rich folks eatin',
In a fancy dining car,
They're probably drinkin' coffee,
And smokin' big cigars,
But I know I had it comin',
I know I can't be free,
But those people keep a-movin',
And that's what tortures me.

Well, if they freed me from this prison,
If that railroad train was mine,
I bet I'd move out over a little,
Farther down the line,
Far from Folsom Prison,
That's where I want to stay,
And I'd let that lonesome whistle,
Blow my Blues away.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just pretended to be someone else.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

I am sitting down.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am sitting in a camping chair in my living room typing on my friends laptop on top of a tv table.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a haircut today.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wanna be drunk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not going to go for the job at the craft store. When I was in there, I felt it wasn't for me.

But I can see myself working in the candy store at the mall. You usually work alone and its a dimly lit place as apposed to most of the stores that are waaay too bright.

So I have to go downtown to the main candy store to get an application today.

I'd really love a part time data entry type job but there aren't many/if any of those for second shift.

I really got lucky with my last job. I wish I could get something like that again. *sigh*

The courses I want to take don't start until spring. Fall courses already started.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I need a big hug


 :squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate work. someone shoot me, please!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't want to do the dishes.

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I don't want to do the dishes.
> 
> :sigh


 :ditto


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I have to drive my dad to work at 5:30am next week so I can borrow his car during the day because I have an appointment with a new therapist. Definitely not looking forward to that.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:jxl8ll9r]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:jxl8ll9r]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.... miss the summer :cry :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to learn how to draw. i went to the store today and bought some charcoal pencils, 2 sketchbooks (a big one and a small one. they both look really nice, i don't even want to draw in them), and this book http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0486272 ... eader-link


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I... just don't know.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I ate like **** today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it's time to go.

i don't have to work tomorrow!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I wish it was winter already


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't say....


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I really don't want to do this.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't want to be a part of this project, but they're all gung ho about me heading it, as though it's somehow non-ironic and totally comfortable.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I think therefore I am......As a man thinks within himself so he is...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I............. wish they would call.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ate A LOT of cake today. It was YUMMY.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i ate my last burger today. apparently it has to be "team work." bah!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...just want someone to say to me, "I'll always be there when you wake."


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know if I can wait until my parents die before I kill myself.
I'm trying so hard.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

...want to fly to Mars and meet Tom Cruise.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I want my issues to stop living rent free in my head.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i REALLY want to find some new music tonight!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel a bit better than earlier


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I post way too much on this forum. I think my time here should come to an end in the near future.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I am wired. 

Seriously. Ritalin + energy drink makes me really hyperactive for about an hour until I calm down enough to study. Funny, because Ritalin is supposed to calm me down. Probably all that caffeine messes with it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I am wired.
> 
> Seriously. Ritalin + energy drink makes me really hyperactive for about an hour until I calm down enough to study. Funny, because Ritalin is supposed to calm me down. Probably all that caffeine messes with it.


Well Ritalin is actually a stimulant, right?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

jchildr said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I am wired.
> ...


Yeah, but I take it as treatment for ADHD, to calm me down enough to concentrate. Roundabout way of treating it, but it works. Eventually.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just knocked over half the things on my desk doing air-drums. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol ^^ i could picture that.


I.........have no coffee left. Not cool :no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to get my sleep schedule right before Wednesday.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish she'd kept her promise.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate feeling like this.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........hope celtic win tonight. Fat chance though they will more than likely get a whooping.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rain I hate myself I hate myself I hate myself. I just want to be normal and talk and act normal. I hate myself! Ugh, why did I have to get hit with the stupid no talkie stick. :wtf :rain


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

I..........can't stand losing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope the new Rise Against album doesn't suck.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I Am that I Am


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I........hope celtic win tonight. Fat chance though they will more than likely get a whooping.


1-0 didn't sound too bad of a whooping. :b


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wish I had the money to go buy myself some new cds or get an ipod or mp3 player or something. I don't even have a penny right now! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I wanna know have you ever seen the rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have 26 tom waits albums.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know any Spanish


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am I said...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm at a loss.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^ I am too :con


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I........hope celtic win tonight. Fat chance though they will more than likely get a whooping.
> ...


Yeah s'ppose it coulda been worse , however now they have to try and get a result against Man united jeez it only gets harder lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> I don't know any Spanish


Whatcha wanna know spanish for ? You trying it on with some senorita or some **** ? lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have missed it for the world....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Now you gotta tell us ^^^


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm at a loss.


 :ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....am not looking forward to them coming back.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I love the dead before their cold, their bluing flesh for me to hold, cadavor eyes upon me see...........nothing.........a sick quote from Alice Cooper....man he was a disturbed shock rocker lol :afr :mum :? :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....have nothing in common with them :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a cowboy, on a steal horse I ride, I'm wanted, dead or alive................I play for keeps because I may not make it back........Lyics by Bon Jovi


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

I......love this song


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am looking forward to tomorrow. :yes 

I can't understand how some ppl with SA can be so judgemental. It makes me be the opposite because I know how I feel about being judged. I don't get it. :get 

I am really tired. :yawn :fall


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I can't understand how some ppl with SA can be so judgemental. It makes me be the opposite because I know how I feel about being judged. I don't get it. :get


 :ditto :ditto I can't understand it either and :get :duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sooooo tired! I need to go to bed soon...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ally said:


> I'm sooooo tired! I need to go to bed soon...


 :ditto :yawn


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...really miss her.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> ...really miss her.


 :ditto

and she just went to rent a dvd...20 minutes ago...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > ...really miss her.
> ...


I hope we're talking about a different girl. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > shyguy246 said:
> ...


yes...i hope!... :afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can fly like an eagle to the sea, fly like an eagle let my spirit carry me...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > ...really miss her.
> ...


 :ditto

:sigh


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm stoned and I'm spacing out like an astronaut
The dots on my wall look like sun spots
My rhymes are comical like Fox Trot
Starchy,
Marchy,
Parchment,
Tater tot


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am missing you....I am missing you........ Lyrics by Sting


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wanna be from this planet....or do I?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not of this planet....  It seems to make things go easier...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've got a flight to catch. Adios!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am waiting.......still waiting.......it won't be much longer :time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I wanna be from this planet....or do I?


No, you don't. :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ............ don't know.......


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am totally ready to hurl myself off a bridge. Wanna come with?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am totally ready to hurl myself off a bridge. Wanna come with?


Sure. Sounds like fun. :yes Can we hold hands whilst doing this activity?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We sure can.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am totally ready to hurl myself off a bridge. Wanna come with?


No, I don't. I'll be at the bottom, waiting to catch you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally ready to hurl myself off a bridge. Wanna come with?
> ...


That will be my body double, I'm sure she will be very appreciative though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally ready to hurl myself off a bridge. Wanna come with?
> ...


Awwwww. :mushy love surpasses all. :yes

:yay


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


I wish that was true. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


If we're holding hands and jumping together, we may squish him. :eek

KERPLUNK! 
:fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I wish that was true. :sigh


 :hug :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need sleep but


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I never want to sleep


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so lonely. But that's okay, I shaved my head. And I'm not sad.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm having a good day. Well I've only been up for 5 hours but still.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think that picture has to be changed today. you're getting creepy PMs again...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....'m not even gonna kid myself no more , i just can't cope.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > shyguy246 said:
> ...


thats ok. we don't need women! :group


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I need a couple pounds of B.C. hydro, a bong, a lighter, sports in HD on my new TV and internet(for porn) and THEN I wouldn't need women. If I can't have all those things, then yes, I do need a woman, more specifically, HER.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ *cough*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lol

:squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> I need a couple pounds of B.C. hydro, a bong, a lighter, sports in HD on my new TV and internet(for porn) and THEN I wouldn't need women. If I can't have all those things, then yes, I do need a woman, more specifically, HER.


what's B.C. hydro?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > I need a couple pounds of B.C. hydro, a bong, a lighter, sports in HD on my new TV and internet(for porn) and THEN I wouldn't need women. If I can't have all those things, then yes, I do need a woman, more specifically, HER.
> ...


It's a type of weed. Clones of weed plants grown in British Columbia, and made even better by growing it indoors using hydroponics.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > shyguy246 said:
> ...


i see.

just give me a 1970 challenger or 1971 cuda and i wont need women or porn. but...



shyguy246 said:


> If I can't have all those things, then yes, I do need a woman, more specifically, HER.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i would NEVER give her up for those things, though.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't give her up for anything cause she isn't mine...yet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i see. good luck then. i hope you get her, whomever she is.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm tired :yawn


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am going to be alone forever.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I forget what I was going to write here :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't think clearly. Like I'm permastoned or something.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I'll make some lunch :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 :ditto :yes You are right!
:hug :group :squeeze

wait...........lemme think about that more. :con

I do have a husband! They are cool too. :yes

Man, woman, whats the difference anyway? :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i would NEVER give her up for those things, though.


 :ditto :stu :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ^ *cough*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ALLS I NEED IS DUCT TAPE.

AND HANDCUFFS.

AND A LIGHTER.

AND A ROPE.

AND LOTS OF OTHER THINGS.

(do I sound spooky like a serial killer cuz thats what I was going for there....not like a kinky predator........)

PUT THE LOTION IN THE BASKET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought you sounded like that Nasa astronaut who went crazy and traveled from texas to florida to confront her astronaut boyfriends lover :afr :duck


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm freezing.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm trying to do two things at once.....multi-tasking


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it's gonna be okay.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I hate computer glitches and screen freeze :mum :mum :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know what to do with myself now.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't know what to do with myself now.


 :um I've been there.....but things will get better...try not to worry


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have Gonna Make You Sweat by C+C Music Factory stuck in my head, and I have for the past 6 hours for no discernible reason other than the fact that I am a masochist. What's really pathetic is that I keep mentally looping the kid-safe rap segment over, and over, and over to the point that I can think of nothing else.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Drella said:


> I have Gonna Make You Sweat by C+C Music Factory stuck in my head, and I have for the past 6 hours for no discernible reason other than the fact that I am a masochist. What's really pathetic is that I keep mentally looping the kid-safe rap segment over, and over, and over to the point that I can think of nothing else.


I play music in a band and after a night of playing out the music runs through my head over and over all night long while I sleep. It has always happened (from time to time) in the day or evening throughout my entire life. However, it is worse after a night or day of playing out. I have found that music is a form of hypnosis and even Jimmy Hendrix said that music can be used to implant any hypnotic suggestion he wanted into people's minds. :int

:idea :idea :sus :eyes :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to watch a movie.

goodnight SAS!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I understand Ancient.......Goodnight..... :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I bet you want the goodies
Bet you thought about it
Got you all hot and bothered
Mad cause I talk around it
Looking for the goodies
Keep on lookin' cuz they stay in the jar
Oh-oh Oh-oh Oh-oh Oh-oh
Yeah

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

in other news not related to Ciara,

I would really like to freak out on someone. Just go total ape **** and tell them where to shove it.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> in other news not related to Ciara,
> 
> I would really like to freak out on someone. Just go total ape @#%$ and tell them where to shove it.


Ma'am, please calm down...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww that's cute you have your swear filter turned on :]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am also upset I lost that 'sing' avatar. It somehow ended up on my mp3 player but I lost it when I had to reset the whole device. I was gonna put it back up and make my signature "even if your vocals suck" or something.

I am hungry.

I am bored.

I am confused for no clear reason.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am eating a Twix chocolate bar. Be jealous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am jealous. Let's get this off page 69, shall we?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am jealous. Let's get this off page 69, shall we?


You're such a perv!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lulz


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh ooooh oooh 

I will join you two on page 69.......YEAH BABY!


sorry I got carried away there. :um :stu :eyes


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think my #1 fantasy is about to come true. Booo yaaaaaa.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Damn, onto page 70. So much for that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> Damn, onto page 70. So much for that.


 :lol :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you'll get over it, whatever 'it' is lol.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, onto page 70. So much for that.
> ...


Thanks for kissing my forehead but it's not what I had in mind. :lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think you'll get over it, whatever 'it' is lol.


I don't think I will. I'm so sad. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:wife


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope you never wear something like that on your head and chase me with a rolling pin. Unless...no, I can't think of any way to make that into something sexual.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:spit 

No worries there!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think we've turned this thread into our own personal Instant Message.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think so too. Let's stop cause people are touchy and get pissed off when this happens.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think so too. Let's stop cause people are touchy and get @#%$ off when this happens.


I agree, also because you're a perv and could try and have cyber sex with me and no one wants to see that. Send me an IM. Oh wait, you just did...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

!!! Shutup you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats it. I'm breaking out the leather and whips on you two.

:whip :spank :evil :cig 



:lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Thats it. I'm breaking out the leather and whips on you two.
> 
> :whip :spank :evil :cig
> 
> :lol


I like it. Don't forget the handcuffs.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love this weather.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I .........


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I wish she was here with me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am cold.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I _am_ a wreck. Shoot me.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I like this time of year......fall weather


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry for being a failure.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm getting a drink of water :spit


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel like ****, but I'll have to settle for Kraft Dinner.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to just take it down.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Reachinghigher said:


> I like this time of year......fall weather


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > I like this time of year......fall weather


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't feel so good...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like a pig right now. i'm eating waaaaaay too much tonight.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am wide awake right now....I hope I can get some sleep tonight :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like that the sun is out today.

Its been daaaaaaaaaaaaays.


So, yay for that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I had a hobby. You know, a real one. Who am I kidding, journaling doesn't count.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I am posting in this thread for the first time!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so cold right now. I should have slept in and stayed in that warm comfy bed!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I never feel like I have enough privacy.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I took a long walk this morning at 4am. Almost no one was around. I thought it'd be great, but it was underwhelming. I think I'll go again tomorrow.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I want to live my life so that my nights are not full of regrets.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've realized something.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I would rather fail in a cause that will ultimately triumph than to triumph in a cause that will ultimately fail.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love the smell of clean laundry.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I quote others only in order the better to express myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........'ll never forgive him for what he did


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I try to do the right thing at the right time. They may just be little things, but usually they make the difference between winning and losing.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am on a roller coaster today!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I have had dreams and I have had nightmares, but I have conquered my nightmares because of my dreams.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Reachinghigher said:


> I have had dreams and I have had nightmares, but I have conquered my nightmares because of my dreams.


I hate dreams. They take work. Sleep is supposed to be a relaxing affair. I crawl into bed, ready to relax and sleep, next thing ya know, I gotta build a go-kart with my ex landlord.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > I have had dreams and I have had nightmares, but I have conquered my nightmares because of my dreams.
> ...


 :yes I know what you mean. I wish all of my dreams were relaxing. I've had many dreams where I worked all night in the dream only to wake up and find out I had to go to work and work all day at the very thing i had dreamt about all night long. It was like doing a double shift. Talk about a nightmare! :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe I did that.

That was stupid.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I *CAN* believe I did that....I'm always clumsy like that :mum


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

CoconutHolder.....I like your new avatar!! :yay  :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am up early for once.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish you a Good morning and Happy birthday Mc Borg :yes Oh what a minute....the "Happy Birthday" wish should be put in the other thread


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love Bare Minerals makeup.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... better get some shuteye. Zzz Zzz n stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> CoconutHolder.....I like your new avatar!! :yay  :yes


 :thanks I like it too!! :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

i don't get into these political debates.....:lol :lol :lol :stu :stu :stu :yes :yes :yes opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had to turn it off. It was just annoying for me to watch and listen to McCain. And he seems so frail. God help us if he keels over while president and we end up with Sarah Palin! Anyway, turned it off and put "Young Frainkenstien" in.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to post something here, but i don't know what?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i <3 denny's. it's the only place thats open 24/7, and i found one that's SA friendly. theres hardly any people.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel the need, the need for having a nap


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I Don't Feel It All - Me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I Don't Feel It All - Me


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need a kick in the ***.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't get with it today. fuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.




*kicks Polar in ****


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish you were here. I feel like I'm slipping back, one bad day and it's all lost. I just need you here but you've _disappeared_.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I will be productive today. Best believe it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I will be productive today. Best believe it!


 :ditto

I'm with ya sista! :yes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I need a vacation.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am in painnnnnnn...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I am very tired for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw my doctor today


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a cold


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.........feel kinda outta touch if you know what i mean


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish time wasn't passing so slowly.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I have no feeling on that whatsoever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish someone would make me breakfast since I'm far too lazy.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am ready to face another day.............well....................here goes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I added Vanilla Ice and Weird Al to my MySpace.
:stu :troll


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I once tried adding ramen noodles on myspace, but got denied :lol

denied by noodles :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol :hug

I looked nice this morning but uh, not anymore. I was sleeping _heavy._ I honestly thought like 4 hours had gone past but it was less than 2.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I once tried adding ramen noodles on myspace, but got denied :lol
> 
> denied by noodles :sigh


HAHAHA thats funny **** right there!! Thanks for sharing. 

I.......... am getting a shower now and getting the **** OUT OF HERE ALREADY. To get A HUGE grocery order.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NOW ONLY IF IT DIDN'T TAKE SO FREAKIN' LONG TO GET READY AND ****.

I wanna be a boy for today. :sigh


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I watch too much tv.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to be in a state of unconsciousness.


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

I...am sitting at home right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....need to burp


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna start a new life.

I'll do it on Monday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I do believe my right foot is sleeping.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I should not have eaten those cookies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need to quit smoking.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I slept most of the day, today, and I'm going back to sleep once I eat something. I've been feeling really weak and tired lately.


I am sorry to here that Kyaa. I hope your feeling better soon. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> I slept most of the day, today, and I'm going back to sleep once I eat something. I've been feeling really weak and tired lately.


 :hug

I did not find pregnancy easy in the least bit.
I was always exhausted, moody, etc etc etc...

:hug


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........am glad i'm not a gurl. :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I passionately hate the idea of being with it, I think an artist has always to be out of step with his time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to find a bus that stops near the park. Walking in my neigbourhood is annoying because there are schools everywhere. If you want peaceful, wrong place. This is turning into a random thought I'll stop now.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am wasting my life away and I don't care enough to change it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gonna have some hot chocolate.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^i had some a few days ago.

i need a nap.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I might possibly be one of the luckiest guys on this planet.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I....... ughhhh.........yeah.........ummmmmm..........


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I just had some breakfast :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....am sick of this ****.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish today was Wednesday.


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

I........need to get some passport photos . :afr 
I........hate having my picture taken.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I need an avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't want to go to work


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am bored. this is my last day off and I am doing nothing. I want to do something and I want the money to go do it! grrrrrrrrr. this sucks. Time flies when you are NOT having fun. The hours are just ticking away like nobody's business, tick tock tick tock!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know. maybe. ok.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think I am going to go talk to my journal, BUT THE ****IN THING DOESN'T TALK BACK! (maybe I am just everyone's journal, lol.)


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I...hate small talk with convinience store workers. Yes, I know I come here everyday and buy a couple of 2 litre bottles of Diet Coke, and some junk food, but you don't need to keep asking me if it's my supper. It isn't, I'm just fat and love to eat. K?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish the UPS lady would get here, I've been waiting since 8 and it's already almost 2.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want the UPS lady to come over too... maybe she'll mistakenly drop off a pot of gold at my house and then I can keep it and I won't be poor anymore, lol. yeah right.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hate when people say "I could care less" when trying to explain how little they care about something. If you could care less, that means you do care, even a little. It should be "I couldn't care less"...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......couldn't care less. jk 

Erm I....need a haircut. Meh ! maybe tomorrow .


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

shyguy246 said:


> I hate when people say "I could care less" when trying to explain how little they care about something. If you could care less, that means you do care, even a little. It should be "I couldn't care less"...


I think people should just adopt the phrase "zero care." It never quite caught on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that zero care is much better than 'couldn't care less'. I may use it


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> I hate when people say "I could care less" when trying to explain how little they care about something. If you could care less, that means you do care, even a little. It should be "I couldn't care less"...


I always thought that was because they care so little, that they don't even care that the phrase makes no sense.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't want to go to school. I'm scared to go today. We're doing skits. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> I don't want to go to school. I'm scared to go today. We're doing skits. :sigh


 :hug


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> I'm so out of the loop.


:hug


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm soooo full.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to go to school. I'm scared to go today. We're doing skits. :sigh
> ...


Aww, thanks! I survived it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Ally said:
> ...


I'M SO SUPER HAPPY TO HEAR THAT!! 

:banana :banana :banana

:squeeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a guy I guess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to knott's berry farm halloween haunt for the first time ever later tonight.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BAH~!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to take a cold shower.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't wait to talk to my therapist next week.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I'm a guy I guess.


You are a man. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bad Religion said:


> I can't wait to talk to my therapist next week.


 :banana I am excited for you. Hope it goes well. :yes :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i want to take a cold shower.


Why is that?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i want to take a cold shower.
> ...


i have no idea. it just sounded like a good idea when my hangover was really bad. it never happened, though. i haven't left my room the whole day. well, i did leave once because my niece wanted ice cream so i took her to the store.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like to keep things clean and organized but rarely do.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I seriously don't want to live any longer


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Cheer up mate! we all go thru these low low low low low low times. You'll find something that'll cheer you up. Don't worry.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.........kinda like the old SAS better


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am aggravated that my sig turned into a link!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sheppard2005 said:


> I am aggravated that my sig turned into a link!


.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like watching free movies.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I am trying to get used to this...


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I... am feeling like an idiot, trying to figure out where the smilies are on here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss the old SAS.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree with everyone on this page.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie I love change.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I actually really like the new SAS!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think old SAS was much better. More polished I guess. Tolerable since I can't drop the only forum I visit, and hopefully if some of the old features come back I might like it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........like reading everyones status bars and their witty replies.
Yes , I........am easily amused if you haven't already noticed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss my boyfriend.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish I was in a happier mood more often.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to rest.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had too much coffee.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........better call it a day :yawn


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I need a haircut. And...some cake.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I.... can't sleep
.... must continue to post on SAS
.... miss the old SAS scheme


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish people stuck to their word.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever get enough of this.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........wonder what polar is referring to ???


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I will walk...with my hands bound
I will walk...with my face blood
I will walk...with my shadow flag
Into your garden
Garden of stone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I ... is ready to go out tonight.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want dinner to be done now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> I..........wonder what polar is referring to ???


I'd... rather not tell. Or you could be stealing it and there wouldn't be enough for me!


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I need to lose 30 lbs....FAST!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iSneezed


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.............am glad that is over, jeez that was disturbing/upsetting delete as appropriate.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......am all cut to **** and green and brown with bruising
I.......really am falling apart.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....wonder if he'll loan me £25 for a ticket . Hmm ??? " ponders thoughtfully ".


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I........need to clean now.

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy joyyyyyyyyyyyy.

I don't like when its pouring rain all day.

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy joyyyyyyyyyyyy.

I....Wellbutrin's got me feelin' funny/shakey/weird again.

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy joyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iSABER


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........aah forget it !!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.........am gonna get soaked.
I.........really should buy an umbrella but i don't wanna look like a gay boy. (no offence to gays or anything but **** it you know what i mean).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I.........am gonna get soaked.
> I.........really should buy an umbrella but i don't wanna look like a gay boy. (no offence to gays or anything but **** it you know what i mean).


:lol


Dude, you should see my umbrella. Its ****ing HUGE. No ****. It really is. I could fit an army of munchins under there with me. Now there's an idea!:idea

I think cool people hold a newspaper over their head. Thats what I've heard anyway, maybe you could try that. *shrug* Or use another hooded shirt.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe it's only 1:30.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea what I used to do before the internet.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> Dude, you should see my umbrella. Its ****ing HUGE. No ****. It really is. I could fit an army of munchins under there with me. Now there's an idea!:idea
> ...


Lol at that.

I dunno i think i look kinda thuggish with a hoody on so yeah i'll just borrow your huge munchkin army umbrella or sumfin jk erm yeah i'll just get soaked in future or buy one of they executive lookin umbrellas they don't look so bad i guess.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........can't be assed cooking tonight .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....have stiff nips .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I ... am anxious about tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> I....have stiff nips .


as i was scrolling down to post something i was like "what!?" so i had to scroll back up to see if what i read was what i thought i read.

anyway, :hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to need a new jacket for winter. my Members Only jacket isn't going to cut it. i want a levi's denim jacket (brown).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm f*cking hungry!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i.... am awake again........ dang it soooo early....


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I am discombobulated


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> as i was scrolling down to post something i was like "what!?" so i had to scroll back up to see if what i read was what i thought i read.
> 
> anyway, :hug


Haha that was the effect i was going for. jk
Backatcha anyways.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> I am discombobulated


Is that a good thing ? :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I .................... am ?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a little kitty on me that's just been spayed and is knocked out from drugs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am not going to sleep tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish everyone didn't disappear after the move.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^I know...Its not so bad, but I think making the whole forum open to guests was not a great idea. Members don't feel as comfortable posting....I mean, who cares how many guests there are.



seanybhoy said:


> Is that a good thing ? :stu


lol. Not a good thing, dude. Life is moving too fast. Its hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sick of allergies.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could be happy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I ...am in need of a joy ride. totally


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm hungry.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I LOVE Christina Aguilera's new music video for 'Keeps Gettin' better' !! aww bless:yay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_I._


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't want to go out to get the mail. Too cold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ran into 3 people I know Holloweenin' in my hometown last night. 
The one girl I haven't talked to in, Geebus, probably over 6 years.
She's like "You look the same! You look like you should be in high school!"
I was like "Well, so do you." 
So, yeah. We're gonna hook up on myspace.
She's nice and stuff. She's alright, she used to bother me a little 
but I'm sure she's chilled out a bit since I used to hang out with her.
She used to go out with my brother. lol. 
Yeah, I gotta tease him about that, how I saw his old girlfriend. 
That kinda stuff is always fun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......better skedaddle.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've gone soft.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have awful posture.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I lost my debit card again!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have to go see the movie Passchendaele today with my history class. Joyfullness. I hate war movies and I'm anxious about the whole thing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.......hate long winter nights 
I........am tired of fighting
I.........wish it would all be over sometimes
I............'ll shut up now


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iListen 2 iPod


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I am so so so happy obama won!!!!

Yay!!!!!*


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I am so so so happy obama won!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!*


:agree

:boogie


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....need a haircut
Oh and some coffee too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like my new profile picture.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm cold!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i like my new profile picture.


Wow! Amazing!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I'm cold!


*Starts fire for Polar*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am having my coffee now & daily news. (SAS)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.........kinda like Katy Perrys new song.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a cyst on my tailbone...

D:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That's ashame ^^


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I never posted in the Just For Fun section, until yesterday. Now I just won't stop.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not having fun.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i guess i'm going to go see a movie later tonight. the movie: Zack and Mari.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I had something really important to write in this thread. Wish I remembered what it was.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I now remember what I wanted to share; I managed to finish off tonight 9 oz/ 264 g/ 18 tbsp of semisweet chocolate chips. More brainpower.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'm high. From sugar. Help.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've actually managed to annoy myself with my postings. I should stop now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have nothing to say.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....can't beleive he's having his hair straightened.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I....can't beleive he's having his hair straightened.


I got my step sister to straighten my hair one time when i was drunk...

I'll never make that mistake again. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think that's a noise stomachs are supposed to make!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I just discovered why most people try not to put their fingers in the pot when it's still on the flame.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so bored.:fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i better take a nap.

nawmean? 

younawmean


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I got my step sister to straighten my hair one time when i was drunk...
> 
> I'll never make that mistake again. :lol


Lol

It's actually what's in fashion across here all the guys at school have their hair coloured and straightened.

Needless to say i won't be joining that craze and the fact i don't go to school no more kinda helps too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

(could) I _be_ any more unorganized?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I think there may be something mentally wrong with me. Humm a possibility.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I have another headache. I suspect that my life is just one big headache.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't care


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i learn fast
D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> i learn fast
> D:


D:


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I am addicted to SAS.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eye.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....hate my new hairdo seriously it looked kinda fly the first day i got it done since then though the fringe is all............annoying and i dunno guess i'll just have to shut my geggy and put up with it til next month or sumfin so yeah meh etcetra and things like that.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish he was here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am going to die alone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I will be visiting a 5 year old kid tomorrow (11/15) who enjoys star wars and superhero's, he has different ailments, including spinal muscular atrophy, Cerebral Palsy and Lou Gehrigs disease.

I went with my star wars group to do a jedi padawan training ritual by cutting off his braid, a sign of a padawan being a young jedi knight. I have taken some pictures during the visit, and I have created and printed out a photo booklet for him for his birthday present, and I also have a group shot of us in front of his garage, and i photoshop us to be on tattonie.

I am kinda excited for tomorrow, I need to rest up too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have a computer right now so I have to use someone else's. ugh.

I have to buy a new power cable. I have to wait next friday, when I get payed.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I is still up.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

*I*.. wish I can really sleep, and not just take naps everytime.

*I*.. wish I am motivated.

*I*.. wish I didn't feel so alone right now.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i am having fun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I ....... could murder a coffee.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am playing online chess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't think straight due to fatigue.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope my doctor emails me back today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think WAY too much.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....don't think enough (sorry someone had to say it)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think WAY too much.


:ditto



seanybhoy said:


> I....don't think enough (sorry someone had to say it)


But also this. :lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to get out of bed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

_I_ have a dream.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to stop giving a ****.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I dunno.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have cold hands and I like it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........need some new jeans :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iChat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Imma run it like a marathon!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i spy page 66


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

eye


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I....have had too much beer.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...did a ton of errands today and fumbled my way through making a pilgrim outfit for my kid's school play. Could I have some of that beer? :drunk


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure, no fun drinking alone!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I gotta have more cowbell


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I gotta have more cowbell


http://www.mrjiggs.com/docs/sounds/46.wav


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...do usually order Bud Light, lol.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I need a nap... as long as it doesn't **** up my sleeping schedule.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss him.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm awake too early again today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I do, but I'm not telling.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am done with forgetting. I am now forgotten. Officially.






P.S. I am typical.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I didnt have this f***ing problem


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....hate this part right here


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I.. should be studying for finals.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...just downed a frappuccino.:cup


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That emoticon is funny ^^^ (or i'm just easily amused one of the two)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am singing along to this song


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....know, she knows that i'm not fond of asking


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am discovering myself


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWin!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I i iii I ii i iii iiiii iii iiiiii ii iii iiiii ii.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...must be the only person in my kid's school who doesn't know how to sew...grrr....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......hate traffic Jams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so cold !! Brrrr.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> I...must be the only person in my kid's school who doesn't know how to sew...grrr....


I wouldn't know either! :no

Your status reminds me of Tom Petty.

I'm learning to fly
but I ain't got wings
coming down
is the hardest thing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i am truley sorry for your lots.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iWhistle theme of Imperial March


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I shouldn't have done that =/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up too early again.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1000


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I am tired but don't feel like sleeping


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......need a haircut pronto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......is hungry


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i need a haircut too! but i always need a haircut, i think.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....got my wig chopped like an hour ago but yeah i can safely say it looks ten times better than it did before.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't wanna grow up


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I sigh a lot and my boyfriend finds it funny.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to be watching The Polar Express soon! <3


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't find my glasses! =[


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't fit in even on a forum of mixed nuts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I still can't find my glasses =/


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I was going to do a lot today but I didn't. 

I drank too much water...I gotz to goez.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I...am now going to pry myself away from here, and run into town to get some pizza!


----------



## jd001 (Nov 29, 2008)

I need a drink. :idea


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> I still can't find my glasses =/


I hope you found your glasses. Can you read what I wrote?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:teeth:teeth:teeth

I did not properly appreciate this smiley, until I tried laughing like that. :fall:teeth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a loser


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I... am now enjoying that pizza.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I'm a loser


:ditto:agree:eyes

I will stop insulting you one of these days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dontcare said:


> I hope you found your glasses. Can you read what I wrote?


Nope, still haven't found them. haha
and I'm nearsighted, so yeah I can read that. :b

I am bored out of my mind.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I ... Am aboot to decorate the tree. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee.*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am Gil from The Simpsons.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I need to stop procrastinating


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I would appreciate it if you'd stop jumping on my keyboard. Thanks!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I shut her up in her crib, and she's totally loving it. I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I not yet dead


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't seem to get my brain to shut up long enough to think


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have never cared less about living than I do now.
I also have officially stopped believing that God exists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I put my foot in my mouth my eyes bug out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I had my Chris Kattan best of SNL fiesta last night and lemme tell you. It was delicious.*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I slept 14 hours last night.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm dumb


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish i was not alive.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I have to make a power point presentation by the end of the day. it's due in two days.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I volunteered today and I worked with a Down's kid with PW and I finally realized that I'm thoroughly normal, I can walk and I can talk and I can think and I can stop complaining


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to go out and look for interview clothes today.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am lonely


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^I'm sorry. Me too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I managed to nap!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I wanna rock 'n' roll all night AWROOOO!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...just got home from vacation. Now I need to recoup...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm soooo tired.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am waking up too early again.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I couldn't get the jar open. :fall
Maybe it's time to start exercising? :no


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I am up to 75 pushups and 75 jumping jacks a day.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i almost have 2000 posts :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

inna sense said:


> i almost have 2000 posts :boogie


When you get there don't ever post again or you'll ruin it!


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I want homemade cookies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going Christmas shopping today


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I win! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel tired and lazy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I need an update on Mc Borg's glasses situation.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Whoa! It's so weird that you said that! Because I actually did find them, and was just about to post in here that I found them!!! Bwahaha! xD


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^I have ESP


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I wanna watch Lion King so bad!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I...really loved Lion King. That and Beauty and the Beast. Aladdin was okay.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Alice in Wonderland :blush


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm actually a girl. I don't know where everyone got that idea that I'm a boy?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I need to lose weight and fast!!


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I am not looking forward to tomorrow. :s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to change counselors again, my new one changed her hours and I can't get up early enough to see her. :?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am so hungry!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I am really nervous.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I went to askherepa.org to get help with my latest essay (it's due tomorrow :con) 
I was hoping they'd help me write it but they just found me some articles that I had already looked at :stu


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I wonder what people here think of me, if they even notice me at all.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Conquistador said:


> I wonder what people here think of me, if they even notice me at all.


I notice you! I already gave you a squeeze, but it looks like you need another one. 
:squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know anything


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i got a papercut and now i can't type my paper




i am at a public computer


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I am gonna start drinking water instead of coke.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I completely forgot I was signed in.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

dontcare said:


> I notice you! I already gave you a squeeze, but it looks like you need another one.
> :squeeze


I needed that. Thanks! Here's one for you too. 
:squeeze


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I will definitely try to take notice of you from now on.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I used to get noticed (somewhat). I don't know that happened? Most of the time I feel like I'm talking to myself. My boring posts always get lost in a sea of interesting posts. Does anyone even remember how I look?


I've never seen you :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I notice Kyaa. i remember when she got the '!' taken off her name because everyone thought she was yelling all the time... or something like that...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this whole board needs a squeeze.
:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze

And I'll save one for my paper.
:squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:group


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can type 500 words a minute but it's in my own secret language.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> dontcare, I posted my picture a few times. I even made a thread I about a dress that I wasn't sure if I wanted to keep it. I think everone said it looked OK on me, or something.


I'm new. I just got really addicted and started posting way too much :sigh


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I finished my paper I finished my paper I finished my paper! And I had 3 whole minutes to spare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm feeling a little like these lyrics tonight:

Hey, I ain't never coming
Home
Hey, I'll just wander my
Own road
Hey, I can't meet you here tomorrow
Say goodbye don't follow
Misery so hollow

Hey you, you're livin'
Life full throttle
Hey you, pass me down that
Bottle, yeah
Hey you, you can't shake
Me round now
I get so lost and don't
Know how
And it hurts to care, I'm
Going down... :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been wearing the same pair of pants for a week.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I meant to get a haircut this week :fall


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

If I had a superpower, I would want it to be the power of flight. Embarassed, anxious? Who gives a s**t if you could fly!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to type with an asthma inhaler.

ffgdfsdfdf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I might be developing another one... in real life this time :um


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a naughty girlfriend.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eye.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish this was easier. Or as easy as it once was. *le sigh*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

2101 Deleting '%s' from VDK collection 
Information message.

2102 Couldn't delete '%s' from collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2103 Inserting %ld keys to VDK 
Information message.

2104 Couldn't insert into VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2105 Couldn't get information about VDK collection [%d] 
Collection error. You should try to repair the collection.

2106 Couldn't create bulk file in %s 
File system error regarding permissions or disk space. Make sure the directory exists and has the correct permissions.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

oops. pants.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate myself and want to die


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate looking at that yellow hospital wall.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like the living dead or something. Ayeeeee.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iBored.
iTV

dangerous minds


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I was watching that earlier lol


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish he would wake up already, but he had a light surgery yesterday so he needs his rest.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a very bad flu right now.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

I enjoy watching bluejays dive down to get the peanuts I threw out earlier.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I wasn't that sleepy yet so I can think clearly, coz there's a bunch I wanna read and check out

:fall


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I's been a while


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finally loading up the rest my cd's on my new pc, 20 gig+ and counting.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^ you forgot the i. banned.

i'm almost excited about my new therapist. i guess i'm in worse shape than i thought i was.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I finally got some sleep lastnight, now if I could just wake up. :yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel good today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I.....wish this wouldn't take so long
I.....am cracking up
I.....could cry already :um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I... watching Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on my iPod
I... am bored.
( what else is new )
I... received a new lightsaber today via mail.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

I have homework to do.
I would rather be drinking.


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

I drink I drank I's drunk


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I need to lie down.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am probably gonna fail my networking exam today, but at least it's the last one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I slept well last night.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am alive.



I'm hoping I did well on math. Only three more exams to go ...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am SO cold! Why am I just wearing a tshirt?! :sus


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I kytyr r e r


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a bigger umbrella.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish I could find people as amused by me as I am.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am ridiculously tired right now. Yikes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought several new cd's lastnight, I got Jewel and Enya's new cd's, Tat, Rilo Kiley, 2 Alice in Chains and Priscilla Ahn.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> How do you like that CD? I was disappointed that it didn't have "the boob song." that's one of my favorite songs. But I like the CD, though. It gets played a lot on my mp3 player.


I love it, it's one of my new favorite cd's. Ya that was disappointing hopefully she'll put it on her next cd.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I need a new avatar


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

I need more caffeine... :hyper


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm addicted to youtube. i'm a rebel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was going to watch The Simple Life, but, I think I'll work on my paper now that I have the motivation to do it. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I always feel as though everything is on the verge of disaster.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i think i just failed my test. i suspect i may have failed my class. i hope i didn't fail my life ...

well, think positive. what's positive about this?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sleep on the floor. I'm tired and my room looks like a landfill. I wish i still had my deflated air mattress.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to steal a forklift from work and flee the country.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought a new jacket, bra and some make up today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I made tacos for dinner... and ate four. My excuse is that the shells were quite small. Yes, that's the ticket.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> I bought several new cd's lastnight, I got Jewel and Enya's new cd's, Tat, Rilo Kiley, 2 Alice in Chains and Priscilla Ahn.


How do you like Enya's new CD?

I gotta go study for my accounting test tomorrow....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hope i die before i get old


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i want a ukulele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

purpleice said:


> How do you like Enya's new CD?


It's pretty good, if you like Enya I'd recommend getting it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm high


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish my yahoo chat friend would get her internet back, haven't had anyone to chat with in 3 months now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so tired.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should really go eat something.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I am of Amazonian proportions.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I just may die some day. The possibility does exist. I don't know if that's sad, happy, or neutral ... well I don't feel prepared right now, so I guess the best emotion would be fear. 


:afr


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, dontcare. Death is inevitable, so why worry about it? I read in a study that people were more worried about embarassing themselves than of dying. Screw it. Oh, and in keeping with this thread; I think I'll go outside and make a snowangel in my backyard.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Hey, dontcare. Death is inevitable, so why worry about it? I read in a study that people were more worried about embarassing themselves than of dying. Screw it. Oh, and in keeping with this thread; I think I'll go outside and make a snowangel in my backyard.


i'm not worrying, i'm keeping it in mind. "treat every day as though it's your last" type thing.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I can't wait to find out whether its a boy or a girl. I'll be able to know in 5 weeks!


i ... well keep us posted! :squeeze :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm hyperrrr.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I had a redbull. =ll


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I got an 'A' in my accounting class. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I just ate a slice of peppermint chocolate pie which contained a whopping 90% daily value of saturated fat in approx. 1/6 of the pie, the likes of which I've never seen before. Ugh, I can still feel it's whipped goodness.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I know what I have to do


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i went to the hair salon, they told me i have to walk in, can't make an appt. fine, so i walked over. i get there and they tell me it will be an hr-long wait, they'll put my name down. u can't put my name down over the phone? it's just a ploy, they know i don't get enough exercise. i'll try to be grateful.

anyway; on the way i got stuck behind these 2 guys, swaggering around looking in every shop window. :afr finally they find what they're looking for, a now hiring sign. i delicately step around them, then realize 

these are the people i talk to every day! on sas!
the light is dawning 
lolololol
say hi to your favorite ditz
well not if you meet me in the street ... then just look the other way

heart attack

do you still love me? ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am a "Crazy" as opposed to the majority of the world, "Normies"


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I....How exciting!


I don't find it at all excitin. the people i'm referring to all wear the same colored pants, made out of the same material. i think i'll make a poll and see how many of them there really are. your poll is over now anyway.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am sheltered :con
prejudiced :fall
naive :um
anxious :eyes
all-around wonderful :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I shot the sheriff


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I shot the sheriff


i believe you.


ANCIENT said:


> I don't get it? what are you talking about? whats wrong with their pants?


that's like asking, what's wrong with their flip-flops.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll=ll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish the world would go **** itself somedays. I also wish I could add mods to my ignore list.


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish I was dead.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i hope i'm not dying.

i'm too young! if i do say so myself.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am going... (tbc)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ht-of-the-day-19685/index1023.html#post785853


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't believe it my online friend sent me a christmas card, first time since I've known her (4 years now). It's helped to brighten up an unusually crappy day.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know who I am.
I don't know what I want.
I don't know what would make me happy.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a something something unsual boat and i go for something unusual words etc that yawn and etc on the other hand at the end of the day the shoe is on the other foot and the upper hand is for the river and i'm nervous and tired and i wanna be sedated and i'm hungry i don't really care about anything but food and entertainment and sleeping and atmosphere and experiences and i dont wanna have and opinion quote message in reply and stuff and stuff and things. But!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I think I am on that list, he just didn't want to tell me. I saw that look on his face: "you're on it, b*tch." look. I don't care, though. add me on that list! if anthing, I'm glad you put me on that list, and I hope I'm the first one! what do you think about that, *******!?!?!>:


Have you begun looking for a new job?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dontcare said:


> i hope i'm not dying.
> 
> i'm too young! if i do say so myself.


i survived :kma


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I really like this peppermint coffee, but there's too much caffeine for me!!! ahhhhhhhh :cup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm freezing brrr. Thank god for hot coco.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to have a shower!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't think that's allowed.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you are wrong.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should probably finished my laundry.
I am really tired!
I will type a journal entry instead while the house is quiet and peaceful.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i have made terrible mistakes

maybe one would be more poignant


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I sometimes press keys on my keyboard and letters appear in a white rectangle on my computer screen


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i ate my brother's pizza


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_I left my job, my boss, my car and my home... I'm leaving for a destination I still don't know._


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I meow.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i feel like chicken tonight, like chicken tonight!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cute Kitty ^

I....would get a kitty cept they make me sneeze n make my eyes water . 

I......still need a haircut.....oh yeah i aint allowed out the house yet the freakin joy jeez i'll look like a caveman soon.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I pod.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....... eventually got a freakin haircut.
Kinda awkward going out in public with post surgery scarring on your face .
Jeez wtf you all staring at kinda thing. ops


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am very bored


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I might just as well get it over with already because I'm like 95% certain I'll do it sooner or later anyway.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.sherbet.co.uk/directors/candyGuard/boyfriend/

I wish I could find this show on dvd.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I like to flick the ears of those standing in front of me in the queue at the post office.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate this time of year new years always gets me depressed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I like to flick the ears of those standing in front of me in the queue at the post office.


Lol that's what im talkin about.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........aint really lookin froward to tomorrow. (insert sh*t scared lookin smiley here)


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I am easily amused.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel nervous. I think I'm gonna go out and try to run again tonight.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I ... kill the I


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm random


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i just scared myself silly. yes, again. when does it end?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I really should go to bed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I really should get out of bed.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I better finish cleaning the kitchen before my dad gets home.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I folded in pure heart of night. Oh we're going under earth. We'll go down together. Rest your head and sleep. I am the one who waits. Never falls away. Never fall away. Sleep. Folded in pure heart of night. Invisible embrace. Never fall away. Never fall away. Oh we're going down. We'll be together. Rest your head. Never fall. I am the one who waits. Never falls away. Breast of night. Never fall. Invisible embrace. I am the one who waits. On and on. Head in wing.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish that could be more at ease around people. (And I don't mean putting my hands behind my back and spreading my legs slightly, like in the Army).


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I know this is in "Just For Fun", but I am so F***ING bored right now that I am about to burst. If this thread was in "Frustration", I would post this there. I successfully avoided thinking about the significance of this day for a while, but right now, it's overwhelming. I hope I have enough beer in my fridge to eradicate my despair. (Yes, I know that's not healthy - so what).


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i broke my pony holder again and don't feel like getting a new one


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i just flipped my textbooks on half and lost like $40. stupid economy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I apparently have 129 subscribed threads. I didn't even know I was "subscribing" to them. =O


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I ate $2 worth of flying saucers today.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i are dumb


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I (h)ate your(self)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have to do a history presentation in 12 days! :0


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

i hate windows vista


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'll have to fast tomorrow :banana


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope I get a call today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could really go for a BLT right about now. I haven't had one of those in a long time...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I get annoyed of all the endless boogers i have to pick from my nose.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....don't think i can take two more months of this :rain


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate you all.

No, I take all back.

I love you.

Well no...but it's still not hate.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't want to dream about Rodney Dangerfield ever again. Good god was that disturbing.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I am almost to the point where I don't give a sh*t what people think about me. So what if I'm odd - deal with it.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I FLAP MY FLINGS AND FLY AWAY

...Huh, this thread is not as bizarre as I'd expected. Never mind.

P. S. what is a pony holder, as someone previously mentioned?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so very very far behind. Gah!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna move somewhere sunny.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I I I I I'm not your steppin' stone.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suddenly have a craving for oysters.

:sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ate a lunch of crunchy cheetos today. They were delicious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am really hungry today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have no text messages  i always feel kinda empty when i run outta credit i dunno its hard to explain.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

hungry, sleepy, and really need to get busy.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I just _don't_ know what my major will be!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I... my lips are chapped, dry and flaky. Chapped smooches, anyone?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a little bit hungry, and i feel a little bit sick, and that's it.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

I farted


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think Pringles initial intentions were to make tennis balls. But on the day the rubber was to arrive, a big truck load of potato's showed up. And Pringles, being a laid-back company, said "**** it, cut'em up."


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Zaleth said:


> I think you stole that quote from Mitch Hedburg.


Pretty much anything I say on here was stolen from Mitch Hedberg. The guy is my idol. Well...was.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate having to reprogram this remote...over and over and over and over. omfg


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am not looking forward to a full week of school.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm Spartacus


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i wanna rock ROCK dun dununu dun dununu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have school until Wednesday!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it may be time to feed.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate fried chicken and watermelon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am so bored.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i wanna rock ROCK dun dununu dun dununu


HAHAHA

NO we ain`t gonna take it
We`re not gonna take it 
ANYMORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to stop doing this sh*t.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't be the only person who's ever wished that the roadrunner got his *** kicked from time to time - can I?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I need some happy pills.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I am trying to lift my spirits.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I Jelsoft Enterprises


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........need plans for tonight , Hmm what to do and who to do it with ?

(that wasnt a sexual innuendo btw :um)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am currently trying to roll myself out of my chair after eating a huge slab of apple pie and custard *groan*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna beer anna Pizza.............it's good to dream :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm the only person I know that doesn't like sushi and have had it a couple of times, so at least I know for sure what it's like.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*....am a lame monkey. O.O*_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I suck. I'm like a puppy that wants to go out and play.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....hate the sound of people arguing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am surprised how sharp my vision is now.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i (that's me)
cry (well, want to)
lie (j/k)
die (figuratively)
buy (no)
spy (yes)
fry (not too badly)
hi (again)
pie (yum?)

...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*....want food. And lots of it.*_


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i hate people

especially you


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

dontcare said:


> i hate people
> 
> especially you


:cry

_*(j/k)*_


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I...Think it's time for bed!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I only got 2 hours sleep last night! :/


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I spy with my little eye a fly with a stye while eating some pie my oh my



I need to go to sleep..


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*....need....something....exciting :fall*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*...keep spilling my coffee*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..........hate opening up it fills me with lameness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am now cavity-free!
...and can't feel my face.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :cry
> 
> _*(j/k)*_


:squeeze

:rain


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

I... am sitting here posting this instead of getting over my SA for a few hours and going to see the guy I'm dating at his house, because that makes me uber nervous.

I also am about to cheat on my diet and eat some hersheyyyys chocolate!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am fed up with...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to see a new counselor today... I don't want to go. :rain


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm sweating. darn sweater.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate cops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

It's nearly 3 am here, and I can't sleep! I got about 2.5 hours but decided to give up. It's pointless.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd like to meet a superstar one day.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am going to leave the house tomorrow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I....have nothing in common with these people *looks around the room" :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want power


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to go bowling


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to live


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need some more confidence


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have eaten too much junk food.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I go by the name of the King Ad-Rock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel terrible


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a new mouse.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

I should be realistic.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im tired...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... dropped a belt size wtf ? for anyone else that would be a good thing.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I cannot let myself get like this every time.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I still want to live


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont care


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I long to defy gravity.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm breaking my own rule and drinking on a weeknight.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I can get better


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iPost on SAS. woot!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I cannot find a job.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wonder what confidence would do to a person


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder what i should do on my birthday.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I find that poking it like that only makes it worse.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I could've been with him today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I find that poking it like that only makes it worse.


Lol i dont wanna know.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I......need a beer or six.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want adderall xr


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm a loser, baby, so why don't you kill me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want to begin life


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could murder a toasty lol.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I ripped my shirt on a fence trying to avoid a clown on a go-cart coming down my path.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I need to get away.
I'm going insane. 
I look perfectly calm.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I wept today. God I'm pathetic.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im still depressed


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sonya99 said:


> I ripped my shirt on a fence trying to avoid a clown on a go-cart coming down my path.


Lol as you do.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I..... better get cooking.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm weak and tired.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I might join a muay thai class tomorrow night , hmm we shall see ...... *ponders thoughtfully*


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I need to go buy bubblewrap...but I'm not going to...I'll go tomorrow instead.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I were a professional pool player. Time to hustle.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm scared about the future.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need to think highly of myself


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am awake yet again, like normal.
I got a cool birthday present this year.
I am online currently


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm sorry if i hurt you


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm sweating like a weight watcher in a cake shop.

Seriously though i better hurry tf up.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hid in my closet today because I was afraid they'd come to hurt me...


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm coming to hurt you. Me and my 3 other personalities. It's no use hiding. Just give in.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have three enemy troops calling the police on me


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm tired of existing.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I refuse to give up, or give in. Ever.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't believe my boyfriend is buying a mini-bus. SERIOUSLY. And...
...I can't wait to make stuffed peppers tonight.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Speratus said:


> I refuse to give up, or give in. Ever.


I wish I were more like this.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm waiting for her movie to end so I can play my favorite songs on Youtube and sing loudly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am not human... I am dancer!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need to find some other job


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I complain too much.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I think too much and worry too much and let my paranoia take over.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I am falling asleep as i type this. Time for me to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I must really do something about my moobs


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got a shirt in the mail today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I...need a **** loada new jeans......seriously !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> I must really do something about my moobs


I suggest one of these.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd go for the black one; If they had it in my size.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I'd go for the black one; If they had it in my size.


Hehe pinks the new black bro where you been for the last 10 years.

(jokin.jokin)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate being sick.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm rare and well-done at the same time.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel like dying today... mood swings?
I don't know


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I felt an earthquake.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've lost the will to sleep.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

listenjusting said:


> I've sent an application form to a Slovakian-based freak show, including front and side pictures of my chest and a 10 euro bill to cover the administration costs.


I hope you win? :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I will be going to a Star Wars Day event to meet the guy who played General Motti who was struggled by Vader's Force grip in the fourth episode which is "Star Wars A New Hope"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am not ok with being average.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I am not ok with being average.


Me either.
Kinda sucks that I'm not even that eh? :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think I'm ready for this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to see my new counselor tomorrow, I don't really want to go.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

I think some people need to lighten up.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I know where everything is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to make this decision soon.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've no idea what to do with my bangs.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I lived in a small castle on a large plot of land.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I have no idea how to live


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I NEED to get something going in my life.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am watching "Pirates of the Carribbean" on my ipod.
I am also surfing the net on my computer.
I ... MULTI-TASK-ING !


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel annoying.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am skint.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel good this week.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel surprisingly good for only having like 3 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I like this forum and cheese.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am probably going to get drunk tonight. Well on my way.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I like that we have that thing in common.^

getting readyyy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a haircut. My vision is starting to be affected....


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a haircut, and to go to sleep. Well, probably not in that order.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I just *might* be crazy. Just possibly.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I is online
I noticed the person above is currently online too.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am going to Florida tomorrow. Yippee!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am bored most of the time.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to get out of bed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am awake, but just barely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am in desperate need of a vacation. Even if everyone _else_ went away, that would be nice. Can they please do that? ASAP?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could move.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't like visiting the Triumphs Over Social Anxiety section.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a headache.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I don't know. Ya know?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to see Ryan again.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i still sit here at the computer.
i can't sleep.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I killed the thread killing thread. 

(hope you get some sleep, TorLin)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im online still.
12:55 am currently

I am on spring break this week, what should i do?
i wonder


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am currently plucking my nasal hair - it's fun.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I is online still.
I is addicted to SAS.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish families wouldn't have more than two kids.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am using Skype


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have never Skyped.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am hungry.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am now hungry, since laura is hungry too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am also hungry.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I am going to have to be hungry and not eat if I want to lose weight.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I am feeling so crappy! Never drink Mcdonalds new lattes. Need some pepto bismol folks.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Hungryness_.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hellosunshine said:


> I am feeling so crappy! Never drink Mcdonalds new lattes. Need some pepto bismol folks.


Oh I know. I had a latte from there. It didn't even taste good, plus made me feel really bad. Blah.

I dislike McDonalds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not a fan of family get togethers like the one we're having today, it should go ok just not looking forward to it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so hungry that I might actually eat at a holiday family dinner.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I ordered pizza for lunch and dinner
I dont want to go to the family dinner tonight, blah


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^I ended up barely eating at the family dinner and just had mozzarella sticks a few min ago haha.

I'm going to sleepover at my boyfriend's house!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am home
i got phone texted by my mom's boyfriend asking me if i was going tonight.
i don't want to go.
i tried to ignore is questions on my blackberry
i am still at my owe home.
i am alone too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel hopeless, ultimately helpless like the devil has me in chains(metaphorically speaking) possible psychosis.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't believe we're _finally _getting remasters. I'm stoked :banana


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I wish someone would comment on my facebook stuff. I don't know why I care so much though.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

aloss4words said:


> I wish someone would comment on my facebook stuff. I don't know why I care so much though.


I too. I put a new profile picture up and no one seems to notice.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm crying and just want to get out of this hell.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I should change my avatar i look miserable in it haha


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I really need to pee.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i can't believe im still up


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I woke up at 6:30 and I don't even have school today.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I got up at 9 and was completely ready before 10 even though I don't have class until 11.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I almost been sick four days now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to get another new counselor due to their pregnancy. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up too early again today, it's been bad lately.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up... 
I wish i can get my sleep...
I want to cry but can't leak my eyes...
I will be here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i bump


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am excited about the warm weather we are supposed to be getting this week!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am bored, I wish I had somewhere to go.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm friggin' weird.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I like you all, please be safe


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I live on the 31st floor.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I had more to do, summer is coming on and I still don't see myself getting out much more than I usually do.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to win and own the new green house on hgtv


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I did mention that Bettie Page is dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am watching Lean on Me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just had Oatmeal Squares cereal for breakfast.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't even call someone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a fun day yesterday a disneyland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I sleep under just a sheet even during the winter.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need a ****ing job.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm listening to Lionel Richie ^_^


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am listening to Green Day right now


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I miss the chat room.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to have a sense of humor


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't even begin to explain how badly I don't want to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a stomach ache.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel really lonely.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have social anxiety disorder, but I'm very shy and sometimes very anxious.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I gotta go to bed, night :sas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am awake currently


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I am going to an anxiety support group for the first time tonight.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I figure snatch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still up. *sigh*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am watching Transformers on my ipod.
I can't sleep. I am worried. I am depressed.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to get rid of my love-handles. Nobody's ever going to use them.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the color blue.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am watching Afro Samurai: Resurrection


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to write a book, become a vegetarian, and travel the world.
Will I?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

It's pretty easy to get me to laugh. I find almost everything hystarically funny. It's not fun though when I am in a random public place, find something random hillarious and can't laugh (unless I want to look insane!). I'm also pretty serious too. Depends on my mood.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im in class.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't want to go to my counselor appointment today. :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am debating to go see what the fuss and hype about this new star trek movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> I don't want to go to my counselor appointment today. :rain


I didn't have to go see my counselor, she had a to go she the doctor (she's pregnant), it almost made me smile.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't want to loose my grandma


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I will say "hi" to my crush sometime within the next couple days- no matter how scared I am.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to go back to work tomorrow.
I want barbie to steal my position early because the 4 days of it without a certain coworker are going to be hard, and I'd rather her deal with the HARD for once, ducking barbie.

=D

I am sure she's dealt with _the hard_ before. :b
I don't like starting new pages.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still up like always.

I am thinking of what I am going to do today (tuesday)

I need sleep,so rest is first priority
I need to check my car
I need to attend my class
I need to pay some bills

I will post more here on SAS 
seeya around.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish my mind would heal as fast as my body does.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I need to do some errands today.
*sigh*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am listening to Chevelle on my iPod right now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am listening to 'Blood thinker than mud'
from Afro Samurai soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not looking forward to this next week.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iBored
iPost on SAS

i :yawn too


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still up


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

I need to take a shower.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i hungry
i must therefore must have food.
i should i get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am waiting for my 2:30 pm class
i wonder if i passed the class.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am planning to go out venture off to the world
I might be going to Fry's and Daphne's greek cafe for lunch
I need computer parts *sigh*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am feeling rather depressed for my self right now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up.
I am tired of life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i went to disneyland yesterday (6/1) night.
i went inside the lego store at downtown disney
i purchased a lego building set.
i loved playing with legos when i was a child.
i found out i am missing out on legos again.
i must buy more soon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zaleth said:


> Tor, I still have a massive box of legos at my dad's house. Even though they're really more my brother's, and now he assembled all the sets even though he was 23 and bored at the time. Jeez, I think they're still individually packed in a huge ziploc bag so no pieces go missing.


I want !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am online


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I played hide-n-seek with a groundhog today

I also saw an adult deer bound in front of my car


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call my dad tomorrow and see how he's doing.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm extremely tired.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up. 
I feel im the only one here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am currently watching the massive green/yellow blob slowly close in on my location.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am ready to eat lunch.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up.
Ive been invited to grab lunch with a friend.
I don't know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I worked out today, they're starting to feel really good to do now.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I hear thunder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I nned to take a shower and go to bed.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I might go to disneyland if i can get some rest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't sleep so well last night.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am currently awake now.
I am re-thinking the way i want to spend my day today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap, ran six miles, and now I am tired again.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i wish for many things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't sleep so well again last night.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish that i can sleep well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TorLin said:


> I wish that i can sleep well.


Sleeping disorder?

I asked a question.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

i have a tummy ache


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Sleeping disorder?
> 
> I asked a question.


I do.
I answered his question.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TorLin said:


> I do.
> I answered his question.


I have sleep apnea, it sucks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can sleep tonight


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you do.


I did not nap this afternoon, so i hope i sleep some more


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did nap.
I hope you can sleep. :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I slept a good 6 hours w00t!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I will be glad when this day is over.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am 19 today =].


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am 19 today =].


I have to wish you a happy birthday then! :hb :yay :hb

I will need to go for a run. Don't fret - MY birthday is next week!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't believe there are so many birthdays this week!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to wish you a happy birthday then! :hb :yay :hb
> 
> I will need to go for a run. Don't fret - MY birthday is next week!


Thanks MM75!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am up


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

listenjusting said:


> Happy birthday!
> But didn't you skip a year? I still saw you as this cool 17-year-old girl that I tried my best not to have bad influence on.
> 
> And wasn't Drella's birthday around this time as well? But apparently she's till on her well-deserved sex vacation.


Thanks =)

I didn't skip a year but it sure seems like it. Time flies even when you're not having much fun.

I have no idea when Drella's birthday is but I definitely miss her posts. But hell, sex vacation? Stay away from SAS during that bonanza. Or any related bonanza, come to think of it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am .... well blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to bed.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I now have a job as a bagger at a local grocery store. They just hired me about a week ago  I'm excited to start my training.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not really into this day, I should just go to bed but it's still too damn early. :?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to get sick. =B


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I...have 14 items on my To Do List for the next week and a half!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I put the hamburger in the microwave again.

Without removing the aluminum foil.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I love the show Entourage. The relationship between Eric and Ari is priceless.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I am high, thinking about what I could have been if I hadn't got depressed, fell behind in school and developed this fun thing called social anxiety.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I sliced the side of my thumb on the edge of a coffee tin and it hurts really badly.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am hungry and about to eat dinner.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so fecking tired.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am getting out of the house today, yay.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I am........going to sleep now.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I want someone to trust


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I think lions are awesome.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't wait until I get to see my cousins this week!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not doing as well as I'd like this summer, damn sleep apnea. :rain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'm not worth it. Why can I not realize it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to sleep :yawn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate liars and I am being lied to.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a new iPod yesterday!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am feeling better today.
I think i will be completely ill free today or tomorrow.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I posted too many times today it's not funny... damn you procrastinatory behaviour :|


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

i need to get over someone.
and i need to finish a paper.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I need to be more assertive.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I awake
I on computer
I picked my nose.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am tired


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am addicted to SAS


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I... am incredibly boring.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ I doubt that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am overworked this week


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am pathetic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to hit the sack.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate having insomnia


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love three day weekends


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I need to take better care of myself


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I finallllly got angry at my ex-boyfriend yesterday

I think that is progress

I didn't email him back


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not looking forward to work tomorrow.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate insomnia, anybody else with me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

I am the most obscure, unknown person on SAS. And the world.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish to upgrade my lens for my dslr camera .


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I posted 2 days ago.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I like Ike.


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

I need to sslleeepp, but the minute I lay down my head will fill with thoughts and stuff. I don't like that. (two for two, right on)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I..am in my own little isolated pathetic world. No one knows I'm here. I cry out shamelessly, uselessly..I play by myself in this secluded room. People all around me, no one sees. 

Yup.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ihop.


Wanna go.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

I... am sleepy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can seeee yoooouuu!!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have five days off Hooray! But my toilet is broken - boooo!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sick today ehh!! *keels over*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wanna be sa-free!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I do too!! ^^ =]


----------



## unmotivated (Oct 1, 2009)

And I as well.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I... want to read all of my books!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I shot the sheriff


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I...ate way too much McDonald's and ice cream today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made it to the bank before it closed at noon - YES! :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a good time today seeing all the old cast members!


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

I miss being in school and learning and hanging out. Depression took college away from me twice, and I'm afraid I'll never be able to return.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I...wish it were that easy. After this is over, maybe it will be.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I I cap'n


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I fell asleep at work for about an hour, without anyone noticing


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish I was good-looking.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ i bet you areeeee 

I started to write my rules of life today on my wall but couldn't think of any in the right order so i just scribbled them all out and drew a big smilie face on it as my number one rule =D


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...forgot about this thread.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really want nachos, lasagna, macaroni and cheese, stuffed mushrooms, pizza...omg.... *drools*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I need more earrings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't need any more ears.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish I had something really random to say but I can't think of anything.:boogie


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I should be researching, but am watching (listening) to Scrapheap Challenge instead!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have to work today. Good.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am eating a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got nothin


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wait - I got rhythm


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got - music


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got - my gal (I LIKE MEN.Just want to make that clear).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been a pauper a puppet, a pawn and a king


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sooooo friggin bored


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I tawt I taw a puddy tat. I did! I did see a puddy tat!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I could get myself into _so much trouble_ if I didn't have social anxiety.
I should probably consider social anxiety a life saver.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am the king of the world!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I hate groups of people


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am hungry.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am surrounded by fools.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a headache! *crys*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

"I can do anything better than you."


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I feel good and bad at the same time. Also, I'm bored.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't repeat that on this site.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I want to throw this friggin phone out the window!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel angry yet am enjoying the drop of temperature.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am at school as I write this. Its a boring school day. Nothing to do. I'm supposed to be working on my project but its done....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I got - my gal (I LIKE MEN.Just want to make that clear).


who could ask for anything more?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I've been a pauper a puppet, a pawn and a king


Well I've also been a pirate and a poet, so ha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been a soda jerk


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i am the walrus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to tinkle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am appalled by that statement.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i feel like i'm on drugs. but i'm not! (um, except for meds and caffeine).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you're sweet!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm late for class but I don't really care right now.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am posting


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i think im about to have a headache


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am upset...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a sore neck.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I am drinking green tea whilst listening to absolutely 80's. *
*I LOVE THE 80'S!!*


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I am bored out of my mind.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

my neck and shoulder still hurt!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I want some candy. A big bag full of candy. And not care about the consequences. Just pure candy bliss.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I... am not doing physics right now.

I... am not doing anything right now.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am tired


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am gonna keep epril awake


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks man. I had something to eat and feel more awake now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm at the computer at 5am in the morning of sunday. can't sleep any more, but im tired, and want to catch more Z's


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^I am also awake too early.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm not looking forward to uni tomorrow, but i'm going to see a ballet afterwards


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I took ballet when I was a little girl.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I need to get a haircut after work.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if i should start my Christmas list


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to be on Torlin's Christmas list.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am not sure I would want to be on epril's xmas list - I might recieve a shaved eyebrow.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i broke my mouse and now i have to use my step dad's pc


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't want to go into college tomorrow


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

I need a nap.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am cold

I want lunchtime to come, coz I am hungry, looking forward to having a tuna sandwich  

I want it to be evening. I prefer evenings to days specially weekdays. Weekdays are dead and the house is cold but during the evenings, the evening is abit lively and more cosy.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I might get a new vehicle today.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need to really get to know some new people...like the depths of their souls, spirit-to-spirit, heart-to-heart...get to know some new people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to stop eating so much


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I just woke up.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

94hours said:


> I need a nap.


ditto :|


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I am trying so hard but my efforts seem insufficient.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

epril said:


> ditto :|


That's three people needing a nap FTW!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I could enjoy myself more.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel constantly overwhelmed.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel this juggling act will eventually come crashing to the floor.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I need to conquer a civilized planet tomorrow, but fear I will fail due to my own evil creation.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

I need medication..lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alys said:


> I need medication..lol.


I am about to take my next dose.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think in pictures.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I imagine numbers in the sky.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could put mods on my ignore list, actually I wish I could put them on a non-exist list so I wouldn't even know they'd ever been.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I need to write something and get my creative juices going.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This stubble is driving me crazy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I will not work on this thing for the rest of the night... ahh who am I kidding.:|


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't find a decent picture for a new avatar. Argh.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am the only person I know who smiles and giggles when told it is 17 degrees outside and a storm is coming!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have terrible insomnia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in need of getting my hours back in line :lol.
Bedtime!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never owned a DVD and I've never had coffee from Starbucks EVER.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 5 Starbucks gift cards in my purse, and I have been to Starbucks maybe 3 times only in my life!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm stuck in lazy holiday mode.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the rain!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I believed it was butter...sadly I was mistaken.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't find my tweezers.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I am going to turn negative thoughts around.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^^^I can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I still need to lie down and die. (applause)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sick and tired of being so sick and tired. :rain


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> I have 5 Starbucks gift cards in my purse, and I have been to Starbucks maybe 3 times only in my life!


I want your starbucks gift cards!!


----------



## SiLLyRaBBiT (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to cut my hair!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I still wish I could put mods on my ignore list, it's pathetic that I can't especially after being ****ed over by one last year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am home!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this site has gone so far down hill that it's probably the worst version of the three that there have been, it's sad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am taking a break for the next 30 seconds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to watch the hockey game even though I am recording it!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I just spilled a bunch of pepper. So much wasted flavor :| May you forever rescue bland food in heaven.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I should probably go to bed.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to make hotel reservations! :no


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I need a vacation!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't realise this thread was long!

I had leftover Chinese takeaway for dinner.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I should go make breakfast.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I lost the salt.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a public speaking class in fifteen minutes (ugh).


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... got a JOB THIS MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would like to say congratulations to the above person on the new job


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> ... got a JOB THIS MORNING!!!!!!!


I would like to say congrats as well!! :clap


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I just ate too much and I feel sinful.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

i am looking forward to a LONG walk in the dark


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am not moving him. He's too comfy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love reading books and articles about psychology.

I am nerd.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I love reading books and articles about psychology.
> 
> I am nerd.


I'm reading a book called psychology for nurses, though its set in the 70's


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Think of all the new medical terms invented since then, could fill another book easily.
Wow I failed this game....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have decided to definitely do a parachute jump this Summer. Always wanted to try it.

And also, maybe (just maybe) to put my head out the side-window of a moving car and let my tongue hang out a tiny bit. It always looks like great fun when you see dogs doing it!! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I should get off this site or I'll be late for work! :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I turned a mod into a spammer! :banana


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a headache
+


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I should stop sending folk messages when I'm banjoed!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I am going to watch American Idol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate that american idol show!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I hate that american idol show!


I think my choices for entertainment are limited...haha!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sash said:


> I think my choices for entertainment are limited...haha!


I'm glad you're doing something to distract yerself from that maintenance guy!! haha


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I'm glad you're doing something to distract yerself from that maintenance guy!! haha


I think you should be looking for your magic spoon.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I just found out my 18 year old great niece is coming to live with me.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

I am horny


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sash said:


> I think you should be looking for your magic spoon.


I've searched everywhere. Looks like it took its passport and all!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I've searched everywhere. Looks like it took its passport and all!


I think it's here with me. lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and...

I talked to my former step son today for the first time in 10 years... he's turning 18 and wants to come live with me too.... lol, what are the odds... arghhhhhh...


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

*I *forgot what I was typing so I'm going to improvise.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I am exhausted.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I should probably go take a shower and go to sleep, but I feel like my butt is stuck to this chair.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i wish i weren't sober.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I am glad Amarillo didn't get as much snow as the weather people predicted.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate spammers


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

I am having a break from making notes on secular approaches to environmental ethics.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I am disappointed with this year's American Idol.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would like an enabler. Just part time please. 

And a massage therapist. Full time please.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

sash said:


> I am disappointed with this year's American Idol.


Ugh, me too, yet I continue to watch it!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I really should go to bed early tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe today is the 84th day of 2010 already!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a lot of work to do today. :|


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I shouldn’t have skipped math class this morning. They had donuts and coffee.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I burned my fingers badly today while cooking, but I put some honey on them and they're doing much better.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe I agreed to spend the night with my father at the hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flyinginside said:


> I can't believe I agreed to spend the night with my father at the hospital.


I hope that you could work stuff out. :stu


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I is my most favourite word these days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know why I bumped this thread. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you felt like it!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am getting tired of this long week.

I am not looking forward to saturday.

I want to go to Calgary already.

I am tired of being lonely.

I really want to cuddle!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not aloud to use the worlds "I hope" or "I should" when I am being asked stuff about overcoming anxiety!

I am going to read now!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower :lol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I am getting really sad over the way humanity treats animals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow my lawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I smell sex and candy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like Marcy's Playground


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

I had so much time to sit and think about myself.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I. . . am !!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to worry less about what other people think of me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Am The Walrus


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I shouldn't have done that thing that I did earlier.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to worry less about what other people think of me.


I like you. I think we could all worry less about that! Unfortunetly.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope she didn't think I was flirting with her...I was being nice...not trying to make her uncomfortable...omg...she probably does think I was flirting with her! I suck.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I want my friend to come visit me!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I wake up in the morning feeling like p diddy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

inna sense said:


> I wake up in the morning feeling like p diddy


:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to get out of the house it's such a nice day outside.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate myself so much sometimes.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel very alone in life :/


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't play games with the mod that I hate.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have "red-eye" in EVERY photo with a flash.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate it when people think their opinion on God's existence or nonexistence is so spectacular that they just have to say something, knowing how easy it is for the topic to get ugly. I wish people could stop being so worried about teaching someone else a lesson all of the time! I need sugar.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I should clean my room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am in control of a hypocritical mods postings! :banana


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I love my 1920's hat.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to realise that today was a nice day, I should be happy and not feeling lonely


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> I am in control of a hypocritical mods postings! :banana


I hope not :bat


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want a new face.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:high5 I am Awesome.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I recently bought myself a new MP3 player after dropping my previous one down a drain. It's a beautiful little thing, and it has made me realise that it is the material things that make life worth living.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate my SA... go away! :mum


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am going on an expedition to Mars. Everyone is welcome. Hop on! :teeth


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll take that ticket to Mars.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm nuts.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I... am weird.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

(Count me in for the Mars trip as well.)

I am going to time travel after that. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I desperately want to know the name of this song.

I wish I could figure out who I really am.

I wish I didn't completely hate myself.
:time


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I love how everyone welcomes people to the chat.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I really want some fish and chips but I'm too lazy and ugly to go outside.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I ... am going nuts.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am thirsty.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I really should be going to bed now, but some invisible force is telling me not to.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i knew a fella back in 1998, wasn't real bright but he had a lot o' nerve, drank like a fish and he had a special place in the bottom of the learning curve.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought it twisted to the left, when it twists to the right. It came off.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not getting this right


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I slept so heavily last night that I woke with drool on my pillow.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am suffering from a bout of common cold.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm gonna find my baby gonna hold her tight....gonna find some after noon delight.... sky rockets in flight! afternoon delight!....aafternoon delightt!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am going to try to not worry or care so much


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate tattle tales!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I just changed my profile colors. The old one where getting boring.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I somehow never noticed this thread until just now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate it when my finger skewers the toilet paper.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am drinking water


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I just laughed at skewered TP.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am hella tired today. :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't post to this thread that often.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

I do not like Skittles...except the red ones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I love life right now!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a pretty bad acid reflux yesterday night. It woke me up and I couldn't fall asleep again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I spend too much time here, probably.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I was good at describing things. I'm not even good at describing my own memories to myself. It makes them less real somehow. My whole life is constantly slipping away from me in this way.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish time travel was possible.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I want something to happen somehow.

I don't know what, though.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i need friends. :- P


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

irishK said:


> I am going to try to not worry or care so much


I have been trying to put this to use all day.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure I just ate my weight in cupcakes...bad, bad idea.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I am watching the Vicar Of Dibley, right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate the end of summer at least I did something even if it was just something small.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I ... could not think of anything to post here.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I am getting sick. Bah.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

I smell like cabbage, when I smell like cabbage.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am high on some Scotch - Johnnie Walker Red Label
:drunk


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am an HSP


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I checked my weight recently and came to know that I have gained 10 kilos (22 pounds) in the last year. Man, I _am_ becoming one lazy couch potato.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I have chocolate cake on my nose...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel like a boy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate myself right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go grocery shopping today. :sigh


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I am home alone


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I want to play Metroid Prime 2.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up this morning, well almost. :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to go to bed!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I spent the evening in with my American Folk Blues Festival DVDs and a carton of chocolate milk, making Christmas cards I'm never going to give to anyone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have family over right now, I should go out and visit them.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I doubt it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really should not be here I really should be asleep...


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I should stop procrastinating, tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos Scoops with Spinach dip? Okay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need a break.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need a change of scenery.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I peeled the "Made in China" sticker from the bottom of a mug I bought in Kentucky before giving it to a Chinese girl today.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a numb foot. I'll probably fall flat on my face when I stand up.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't fall over.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> I didn't fall over.


Yay!

I have a hive


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I finally got my parking decal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it was the fourth of July.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I needa quitta smoking.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i have always adored you.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't slept for 20 hours.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i have always adored you.


Aww, thanks.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I are pretty chilly.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I ... think that broccolli smells a bit like popcorn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I really need to wake up.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I am really bored at work right now


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I had pie for breakfast today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am enjoying the sunshine we are getting today.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am home alone again .


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

I need a man


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am watching 20/20.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't want to be bothered


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was feeling asleep 2 hours ago.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have clogged ears and they hurt a little.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

I want something to eat.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel extremely annoyed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I miss :sas


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I want the user below me to lie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I am now really obsessed with Larry Bernandez.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having troubles sleeping... yet again. :yawn


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I love sentences that begin with I.:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to music, but that's about all that I ever do so...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a bad girlfriend, but I am too happy to really care... :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a music addict.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I haz SA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I am a music addict.


I am to! :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> I am to! :b


:clapYippy!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I slept in today, only 15 minutes but it's rare that I sleep later than usual.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am craving some m&ms after seeing your delicious avatar.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I am watching Japanese Anime........ *


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I am watching friday the thirteen.

I made dinner for my bf for the first time tonight, yay!!
I never really cook because usually im no good but im learning.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I am trying to get my head together. Kids are coming over in an hour or two, it's my weekend with them. I have no idea what we're going to do yet, no plans, gotta come up with something quick. Maybe the park, or swimming, or there's always video games, but I want to get them outside.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I really should be asleep by now. So much for trying to keep that routine where I should be asleep by 10 PM.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to stop procrastinating, pack, and get going on my trip!


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sitting at work.....not doing any!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think you're all nuts... and I'm never wrong! :kma


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

i accidentally the whole thing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I am sorry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't sleep well lastnight.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I should be doing something productive.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not doing well but that's nothing new. :duck


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i......want to buy a big flat..


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_I can't go on pretending, so give me something real_...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a sore jaw.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I no speak da inglese.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't dream often enough.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

I like cheese...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i love watching movies


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I shouldn't wait.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I will not take anymore abuse from anyone.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ I...... concur.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I care too much/not enough


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I Like-ah... Do Da Cha Cha.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I comes before J in the alphabet.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I care too much/not enough


In the sense that you care too much about the things you feel you shouldn't and care too little about the things you feel you should?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i am trying to be happy for noone


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> In the sense that you care too much about the things you feel you shouldn't and care too little about the things you feel you should?


I guess so


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I guess so.


You can admit it, if you feel that way. I often am like that myself.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I won't last the year.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I will always be here for you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to disappear.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to write a book.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I am starving.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I... AM REALLY BoRED!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching football and trying to wake up.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I love to live and love and long for love and life.


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

I...just realized i have a paper do to tomorrow o.o


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I.. Like to move it move it! I like to move it move it!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I just watched Biden go HAM.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate the fact that my dentist cut up my mouth yesterday cleaning it because I don't "floss enough" and I missed out on something good.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a hen party tomorrow night and am already dreading it...


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I'm done .


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I...am probably posting for the first time in this thread.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I quote the person above me (who, by the way, should be in bed right now).


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder if Yuesaf still sells "merchandise" for cheap.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I am racked with self doubt.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I should get some motivation.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I feel like listening to Lady of the Flowers, by Placebo.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm an elephant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go see my counselor today. :?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I admit it, I'm a night owl. It's too hard to wake early, I just can't do it.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

They say that *I* can't get enough, even though, the truth is, at the end I usually cant get what I want.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am going to bed, 'night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate where I'm living now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Hate where I'm living now.


Same here!!!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I love where I live, I don't like the people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

People in general suck, death to everyone !


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am bored, as bored as bored can be. Ugghhh....:dead


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to sleep but can't sleep :bah


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I finally talked to this guy again, who is a huge Stan fan like me, in almost a year! Happy to know he's still alive lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i cant fu*ken sleep


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*I* once did work at a demographic research institute. We had to go to peoples houses and ask them a few questions. Starting with full name.

So when the guy said he's brother's name I started laughing my *** of, I coldnt help it . I felt really bad acting like that but it was a funny name...too bad I can't remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching football.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's time to go to bed.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am eating cake with chocolate sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an appoinment today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope to get out of here soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to bed now.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I am slightly miserable about going back to uni.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I...s it yourself or someone else,its myself no-body else..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate living alone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turttles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am listening to music. :boogie


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

have to pee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the winter Olympics.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I am enough


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

I gotta motor.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have to go to bed soon.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate myself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am back on meds...mornings and evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slept in a bit today.


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

i am very angry today


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hate everything.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fallen and can't gets up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am tired today.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am fantastic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love myself.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Just worked from 10:am to 9: pm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live alone.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I am always anxious 24/7


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

am feeling good for once


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Am the man for you baby girl so let's make some loooooooove tonight AHAHAHAHA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Am admirable.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been practising a song on piano for quite a while, and I think I've finally got it right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just posted in this thread. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Need to do things around my place this weekend that I don't feel up to doing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting ready to do those things posted above.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I believe I can fly


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am going to look at ragdoll kittens and get frozen yogurt from Menchie's today!


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't feel good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went outside and looked at my nephew's new car, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went drifting with my nephew last night. First time I'd ever done so, it was fun. :duck


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am drinking strawberry watermelon artificially flavored gatorade. Red 40, which is not only used in gatorade but various other beverages, candies, drugs, and even cosmetics, can cause hypersensitivity and worsen asthma (which I already have). Plus there's, like, 160mg of sodium compared to 40mg potassium. I thought this stuff was supposed to replenish electrolytes, not sap you of your energy.

....Now why the hell am I still drinking this ****?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am very down tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have to call and make appointments today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am going to go check my mail soon.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I almost forgot that Katy Perry's new video for her song Dark Horse is supposed to be coming out today. Ohhhhh yeaaaah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Need to order a few cd's online tonight.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

have no mouth and I must scream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am ready for bed.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

I am an emotional nightmare.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am flirting with the idea of becoming vegan :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made a quick trip to the store.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I am waiting for my underwear in the mail.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am going over to visit my brother later.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am sparkly today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am cooking fajitas for dinner tonight.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want that store job


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have to go to an appointment soon. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am listening to a great southern rock band.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

want to rent a condo with brie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

want to murder whoever has eloped with my wa(i)fu brie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went and picked up my meds a bit ago.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope I get a chance to go to the health food store in town tomorrow because they are having their monthly 15% off sale :yay


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

*I* have been making silly mistakes all day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have my bedroom window open. It's sunny outside and the sun is shining through warming it up in here, it's only in the high 50's outside today.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

*I* am going thru my youtube favorites, relaxing, like every other friday night.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Promised to take her somewhere nice tomorrow, but I feel like bailing so I can stay home and be selfish.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have my heat on because it's not even in the 40's today, what a difference a day makes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish homemade frappuccinos were just as good as the real thing but they are not and it's not fair I live so far away from a Starbucks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had to go out today. :door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am really sleepy but don't wanna sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't feel like getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have to go out again today. :door


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

*I...* am pumped to start something new.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have very little to do today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I will have had no human contact for 5 straight days by Sunday when I'll have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am posting on :sas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss the old Raptors uniforms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call my mom later about tomorrow.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I am hungry but too tired to get food.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope it's warm out tomorrow so I can get out for a walk and do some Birthday shopping


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I wish I'm more happy and content with my life. *sigh*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping, I hate doing that. :duck


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I should go to bed now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I am getting a headache :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I plan on resting for the rest of the day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my shades open a bit to let some sunshine in my room.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to make a counselor appointment soon. :?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw a post from 7/4/1982 on SAS Tapatalk version.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I should call my mom but don't feel up to doing so.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am actually excited to work on a Saturday for once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am waiting on a package to arrive.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am not so sure I want to work Saturday now lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have very little to do today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am officially off work for the next 2.5 days :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I did a great workout today, my legs feel it.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I... have a big box of cake donuts all to myself to eat with my coffee, and I'm not one bit ashamed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I took a lot of mini naps today, it was glorious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to Pink. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took my mom out for Chinese food for her birthday today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am ready for Spring.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

I really don't want to take my final tomorrow :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to make a phone call as soon as I'm done posting here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I went to Menchie's today :yay


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am spartacus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have the window open, getting some fresh air while it's warm enough for it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go see my counselor today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am watching The Voice even though it's pointless without Christina Aguilera


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I miss nemo and kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going cook dinner tonight.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I win, Oh wait wrong thread. :doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to my brothers house in a little bit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to 90's music today. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I called my mom and chatted for a bit about tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not going anywhere today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am excited for Big Brother Canada tonight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am talking on the phone with an online friend.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I've come to really enjoy Mondays


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I have nothing interesting or funny to say right now.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I feel like I'm trapped inside a boring monotonous dream, and for the life of me, I can't get myself to wake up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go grocery shopping soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am way too tired for 7:30 at night


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I am wondering how am I going to get a life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You've already got one, what you need to do is figure out what you want to do with it! :duck

I am hungry, I need to go figure out what to make for dinner.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I am a unchanging ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the store today.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

I played Awakening for most of today
my body is sore from LARPing yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to Eisblume, don't get them confused with the other german band of the same name since they're both female fronted. =]


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it's so cute the way people talk.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I need to go to bed.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

"I should have known better with a girl like you"

The Beatles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope I am not getting a cold :/


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I love Hannibal...and want to become just like him^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have no energy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am tired today. :yawn


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I am having a bad and confusing day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am taking a short nap before I have to get up again


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I've been shunned .


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I got rejected *sob*


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude (Apr 12, 2014)

I AM THE MASTER SHREDDER. Seriously I've spent the last hour shredding paper


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't find anything to eat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go out soon.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I am watching Hansel & Gretel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I ache all over. Damn dream gladiator matches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I play a lot of video games.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am spending too much time on SAS


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to meet you there in that place we share.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reminds me of the game Silent Hill 2

I need to get cleaning


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm hungry but I only have some rotting products


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope my town really is getting a Menchie's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am still tired after sleeping 9 hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to Tom Waits.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't wanna go to work tomorrow


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope your day at work goes good

I no longer have a headache


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I like making this facial expression.
Even when no one's around to see it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel like a zombie :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have too many things to watch and not enough time to watch them :cry


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I am ****ed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am about to go eat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel like hell today. :evil


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am going back to bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go out soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanna sleep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't believe it's May and still pretty darn cold out


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am on SAS despite saying I might not go on today...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm here because i got nothing better to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am waiting on a phone call.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am off to bed again...


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I... am going to sit in my living room, make a chocolate milkshake, and put on some good movies !
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am sleeping again after only being up 8 hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^How do you post so much with all that sleep? :sus 

I am listening to music.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am waiting for meds xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am gaining corn mass inside of the under current where I was born and while I accept that, I can't comprehend a life without transistors


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I am going to go home and watch a drama sipping coke and eating dried Kiwi^^


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I am filled with regret, which has been eating me up inside lately.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I could bake a cake baked out of rainbows and smiles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am making stew for dinner tonight.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't want to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> I don't want to go in tomorrow.


where you going?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Kalliber said:


> where you going?


work? just guessing.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I have to be up at 6:30am tomorrow and I will regret staying up this late.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't need to cook tonight, gotta love leftovers. :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a caffeine buzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am trying to go to a meetup group but can't get the timing right yet.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I really need to sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kalliber said:


> I like turtles


I like turtles as well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the store with my brother last night.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am still waiting for Menchie's to come to my town


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> I have a caffeine buzz


I don't know if that is possible for me anymore. I've drank so much cola for so long.

I am getting ready to watch River Monsters


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess I deserve that.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need something new


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish to sleep.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss non vegan yogurt


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I want new shoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got bad news from my mom today, it's seems that her brother passed away the other day.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel tired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to do some drinking tonight. :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel lonely today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I got a chance to go for a run today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just spoke with my mom a bit ago.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wasted another day


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am tired on so many levels. Literally every definition of the word tired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am bored and lonely.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I painted my nails bubble gum pink


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I still and always will think this is the best video game ever.










Why you so good Tactics? Why you so good tho?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my fan going today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am running out of highlighter and they discontinued my favourite :cry


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I really like meatloaf.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have to cook tonight. :yay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am exhausted


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

I really want a burger...., I'm vegan


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

I laughed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have mixed emotions today. :?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I had both grapes and raisins today :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to go somewhere today but have no place to go.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to bury my head in your lap and sleep till winter.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to to feel that if I work hard there is actually hope for me


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am glad this thread got bumped :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am glad to have bumped it :yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to sleep


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I have to go to class.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't wait for winter to be over and it isn't even here yet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I was thinking the same thing today :sigh


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I am not in a great mood today. :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will destroy..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have accomplished very little today


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so f-ing depressed today. Blah.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will get you..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am not looking forward to today


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I love the cold...

I'm weird.

I know.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hate You


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I Hate you more


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I am wondering what to type...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am off to waste more time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't like winter


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish the dining halls opened earlier than 11:00 :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I did a workout today.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

I hate sitting for too long.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I am going to cook something to eat eventually


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish dragons existed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shot the sheriff!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I need to start working on things


----------



## Niteowll (May 4, 2014)

I... Need to find a hotel so my vacation plans with my friends will work out


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I need to **** my fiancee. Mmmm


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I need to finish my homework *criez*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hate you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Need to eat dinner soon.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel bored as ****


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

...am tired af


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am almost human like.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I love Interpol. So much.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

I. . .am a figment of my own imagination.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am making a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am mostly isolated


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I....played basketball today, for about four hours with my kids and dad, and then helped get tons of Christmas decoration down from their attic. I wasn't able to go to the gym today so that was my workout. I'm so sore, ffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am watching a basketball game.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I... Saw... A man... Sitting... On... The... Floor... In... The bathroom at... Sears... Playing in... Piles of... Poop... All over the... Place...


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I really need to eat something


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I would.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I... fell asleep in class again.
I was woken up by a classmate.
I had no idea what time it was and
I noticed the classroom was empty.
I don't know what happened, but hey at least.
I still have my wallet and phone with me.
I thought someonew would steal them.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to leave.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate feeling like this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually do as I please and **** what they think.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Despise it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am listening to Chris Cornell today. :boogie


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

I really love Taylor Swift.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have a month until I move.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am sitting in front of my fans today.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't have much hope for the future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am listening to music.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hope there will be a cure for this. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am watching some NFL football.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to quit my job and see management scramble >


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am enjoying a quiet evening in my bedroom.


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

I am a good person


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I will redeem myself... someday, somehow, I will redeem myself!


----------

